# I traditori seriali



## laterzaditroppo (29 Dicembre 2009)

C'e' qualcuno che può darmi qualche delucidazione su questo comportamento? 
Se c'è qualcuno che si ritiene uno di loro e ne vuole parlare io sarei interessata ad ascoltare senza giudicare, ma sicuramente farei molte domande: è più forte di me, voglio capire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

In attesa che qualcuno si dichiari tale, ti do una prima risposta.
Ritengo che si tratti prevalentemente di personalità insicure, bisognose di continue conferme, gratificazioni ed emozioni e spaventate dall'impegno e dall'intimità.
Esiste ampia letteratura in proposito.


----------



## maestrale (29 Dicembre 2009)

Si cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca nella coppia. C'è chi non lo trova e allora continua a cercare. Tutto questo, ovviamente, inconsapevolmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Si cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca nella coppia. C'è chi non lo trova e allora continua a cercare. Tutto questo, ovviamente, inconsapevolmente.


 Quello che c'è nella coppia dipende dai componenti della stessa. Spesso quel che manca è ...l'impegno del traditore.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2009)

Può coincidere con un momento di malessere interiore. Se continua ed è una caratteristica della personalità si va nella patologia. Sempre se, ovviamente, il partner è all'oscuro di tutto.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Si cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca nella coppia. C'è chi non lo trova e allora continua a cercare. Tutto questo, ovviamente, inconsapevolmente.


 
no, secondo me il seriale cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca a lui

solo che

non  sa di cercarlo (si dice che lo fa perchè è trooooppo figo, o cose così)

non riconosce che gli manca qualcosa (perchè è trooooppo figo e anzi ha tanto da dare e cerca la persona giusta)

e se lo riconoscesse non sarebbe la cosa giusta (si direbbe che cerca divertimento, affetto, complicità ecc., invece gli serve una compensazione per sue le sue carenze interiori)

e se capisse cosa gli manca davvero smetterebbe di cercarlo in un assortimento di mutande altrui e di essere un seriale


----------



## laterzaditroppo (29 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sempre se, ovviamente, il partner è all'oscuro di tutto.


 Ma se il partner lo sa io non lo chiamo più tradimento, sbaglio?


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Ma se il partner lo sa io non lo chiamo più tradimento, sbaglio?


Ci sono casi nei quali il partner sa del tradimento ma per comodità, paura della solitudine, paura di perdita dello status sociale fa finta di nulla. Altri nei quali entrambi i partner si concedono delle avventure. Comunque credo che il traditore seriale sia sostanzialmente una persona infelice.


----------



## maestrale (29 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, secondo me il seriale cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca a lui


senza fare una questione di colpe, senza voler giustificare, se manca a lui, cioè se a lui manca qualcosa, è perché c'è qualcosa che non va nella coppia, un'insoddisfazione (a parer mio)

il traditore è solo reo di tradimento, ovvero di ingannare un partner. è reo di non saper gestire le proprie passioni, non di provarle.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> senza fare una questione di colpe, senza voler giustificare, se manca a lui, cioè se a lui manca qualcosa, è perché c'è qualcosa che non va nella coppia, un'insoddisfazione (a parer mio)
> 
> il traditore è solo reo di tradimento, ovvero di ingannare un partner. è reo di non saper gestire le proprie passioni, non di provarle.


 Credo che con "manca a lui" non intendesse cose di cui lui sente la mancanza, ma carenze personali.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> senza fare una questione di colpe, senza voler giustificare, se manca a lui, cioè se a lui manca qualcosa, è perché c'è qualcosa che non va nella coppia, un'insoddisfazione (a parer mio)
> 
> il traditore è solo reo di tradimento, ovvero di ingannare un partner. è reo di non saper gestire le proprie passioni, non di provarle.


se è la coppia a non andare - accantonando il fatto che sarebbe meglio cercare di risolvere ciò che non va e, nell'impossibilità di risolvere, sciogliere la coppia prima di tradire - si cerca 1 persona che, salvo errori, possa essere il nuovo soggetto di un rapporto affettivo

se se ne cerca 1, poi un'altra, poi un'altra ancora e così via, illudendosi ogni volta che possa essere quella giusta (peraltro, sempre mantenendo il piede in una scarpa comoda ma che si vorrebbe sostituire) già c'è un problema

ma, nel caso del seriale classico, si resta nel matrimonio e si cercano o si colgono tutte le possibili occasioni di trombate o brevi relazioni, che confermano  la propria capacità seduttiva e danno quel brividino che in un rapporto di lungo periodo può essersi appannato
qui, secondo me il problema c'è, bello grosso
non parlo di colpe, ma di mancanze del traditore 
chiamala sindrome di peter pan, insicurezza, immaturità ...


----------



## giobbe (29 Dicembre 2009)

Il traditore seriale che conosco io lo fa per sentirsi giovane, perché ha paura della morte. 
Glielo spiegato 700 volte che il suo comportamento è dettato dalla paura della morte ma a lui non gliene frega niente e continua imperterrito per la sua strada.
 Mi dice sempre ridendo “Quando morrò e sarò disteso nella bara mettimi un cartello in mano con scritto “Sto qui contro la mia volontà””.
 Lui pensa che il paradiso sia qui sulla Terra e che la vita vada goduta fino in fondo senza curarsi troppo degli effetti collaterali sulle persone che ci stanno vicino.
 È una brava persona ma è egoista, pensa prima a se stesso e poi, se avanza tempo, agli altri.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (29 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il traditore seriale che conosco io lo fa per sentirsi giovane, perché ha paura della morte.
> Glielo spiegato 700 volte che il suo comportamento è dettato dalla paura della morte ma a lui non gliene frega niente e continua imperterrito per la sua strada.
> Mi dice sempre ridendo “Quando morrò e sarò disteso nella bara mettimi un cartello in mano con scritto “Sto qui contro la mia volontà””.
> Lui pensa che il paradiso sia qui sulla Terra e che la vita vada goduta fino in fondo senza curarsi troppo degli effetti collaterali sulle persone che ci stanno vicino.
> È una brava persona ma è egoista, pensa prima a se stesso e poi, se avanza tempo, agli altri.


Cosa sei uno psicologo?
Anzi, te lo chiedo in pvt.


----------



## giobbe (29 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Cosa sei uno psicologo?
> Anzi, te lo chiedo in pvt.



No, lo conosco bene, praticamente è un mio parente.


----------



## giobbe (29 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Cosa sei uno psicologo?
> Anzi, te lo chiedo in pvt.


Hai la casella postale piena.
Non sono psicologo.
Sono uno psicologo della domenica come Verena e Grande82.:mexican:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (29 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai la casella postale piena.
> Non sono psicologo.
> Sono uno psicologo della domenica come Verena e Grande82.:mexican:


Scusa, ma con 5 messaggi la casella è piena: cosa strana.

Capito, grazie


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Si cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca nella coppia. C'è chi non lo trova e allora continua a cercare. Tutto questo, ovviamente, inconsapevolmente.




contesto questa risposta. Chi cerca FUORI dalla coppia quel che la coppia per definizione NON PUO' DARE (eccitazioni tanto al chilo, stronzatine, sms, sciocchezzuole) è un poveraccio.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Scusa, ma con 5 messaggi la casella è piena: cosa strana.
> 
> Capito, grazie


no, è così per tutti ora che il forum è riaperto, almeno penso fino ad un certo tot di post.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È una brava persona ma è egoista, pensa prima a se stesso e poi, se avanza tempo, agli altri.


piu' che egoista, è un poveretto. Veramente compiango chi non riesce ad approcciare almeno minimamente il problema della propria mortalità e di ciò che significa o che almeno puo' significare.

Penso farà una vecchiaia molto triste.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> senza fare una questione di colpe, senza voler giustificare, se manca a lui, cioè se a lui manca qualcosa, è perché c'è qualcosa che non va nella coppia, un'insoddisfazione (a parer mio)
> 
> il traditore è solo reo di tradimento, ovvero di ingannare un partner. è reo di non saper gestire le proprie passioni, non di provarle.


 non so davvero.
il mio ex amante era un seriale.
e non lo faceva perchè, come diceva lui, non sapeva gestire quella passione dirompente per me, ma perchè, ho capito negli anni, era un uomo fragile.
Il tradimento seriale è un'incapacità di affrontare i problemi, di trovare una strada e vivere appieno l'unica vita che abbiamo. E' uno spreco enorme di tempo, amore, sogni e progetti. 
Il mio ex amante tradiva perchè nella famiglia che aveva costruito non riusciva a mostrare ogni parte di sè e non perchè lei fosse cattiva ma pechè lui non era abbastanza maturo da ammettere debolezze e fragilità! Non era in grado di confrontarsi, lui per primo, con l'uomo che era a 360°.
Quindi trovava nel matrimonio la stabilità emotiva e l'uomo forte, nelle relazioni il brivido e la possibilità di mostrarsi debole.


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Chi cerca FUORI dalla coppia quel che la coppia per definizione NON PUO' DARE (eccitazioni tanto al chilo, stronzatine, sms, sciocchezzuole) è un poveraccio.


Esclusione fatta per chi si innamora, rompe il matrimonio e ricomincia con l'amante nel frattempo diventata seconda moglie/secondo marito. Sarebbe meglio chiudere prima ma se succede (e non succede spesso)?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Esclusione fatta per chi si innamora, rompe il matrimonio e ricomincia con l'amante nel frattempo diventata seconda moglie/secondo marito. Sarebbe meglio chiudere prima ma se succede (e non succede spesso)?


 
MK si parla di traditori *SERIALI*...!  Rileggiti il titolo del thread e il post d'apertura (non UNA VOLTA SI E' INNAMORATO, etc. etc.)


----------



## Papero (30 Dicembre 2009)

*borderline*

Molti traditori seriali soffrono di personalità 'borderline'. Io ho ho avuto a che fare con una seriale borderline, l'attività sessuale è in genere intensa, apparentemente                     sono disinibiti e fantasiosi.
                    Le relazioni sessuali sono quindi intense ma anche                     instabili. Raramente hanno un solo partner sessuale, ma                     sottovalutano il concetto di "tradimento".
                    Capita spesso che il paziente borderline abbia relazioni di                     tipo omosessuale ma più facilmente può frequentare partner                     di entrambi i sessi. L'omosessualità del borderline                     comunque, dal punto di vista clinico, si evidenzia come                     tratto disfunzionale. Non hanno in genere difficoltà nel                     coming-out, anzi, le scelte omossessuali vengono vissute con                     orgoglio "istrionico" dimostrando una non genuina                     scelta sessuale.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> Molti traditori seriali soffrono di personalità 'borderline'. Io ho ho avuto a che fare con una seriale borderline, l'attività sessuale è in genere intensa, apparentemente                     sono disinibiti e fantasiosi.
> Le relazioni sessuali sono quindi intense ma anche                     instabili. Raramente hanno un solo partner sessuale, ma                     sottovalutano il concetto di "tradimento".
> Capita spesso che il paziente borderline abbia relazioni di                     tipo omosessuale ma più facilmente può frequentare partner                     di entrambi i sessi. L'omosessualità del borderline                     comunque, dal punto di vista clinico, si evidenzia come                     tratto disfunzionale. Non hanno in genere difficoltà nel                     coming-out, anzi, le scelte omossessuali vengono vissute con                     orgoglio "istrionico" dimostrando una non genuina                     scelta sessuale.


Ma questo può essere pure per qualcuno che è conscio di quel che fa?
E si sceglierebbe le partner in modo che non venga scoperto oppure non si farebbe tanti problemi?

mmm ... da quello che ho letto, non credo possa essere il caso di chi ho frequentato: sicuramente voleva un sacco di conferme soprattutto dal punto di vista sessuale e non voleva esser abbandonato (da solo non riesce a stare: quando avevo accennato un paio di volte che forse era il caso la smettessi di contattarlo lui ha sempre rispondo di cercarlo sempre), è si manipolatore ma non credo abbia mai fatto scenate, non vuole attirare l'attenzione in quel modo, è posato, sceglie bene le parole, è un calcolatore abile.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> Molti traditori seriali soffrono di personalità 'borderline'. Io ho ho avuto a che fare con una seriale borderline, l'attività sessuale è in genere intensa, apparentemente                     sono disinibiti e fantasiosi.
> Le relazioni sessuali sono quindi intense ma anche                     instabili. Raramente hanno un solo partner sessuale, ma                     sottovalutano il concetto di "tradimento".
> *      Capita spesso che il paziente borderline abbia relazioni di                     tipo omosessuale ma più facilmente può frequentare partner                     di entrambi i sessi. L'omosessualità del borderline                     comunque, dal punto di vista clinico, si evidenzia come                     tratto disfunzionale. Non hanno in genere difficoltà nel                     coming-out, anzi, le scelte omossessuali vengono vissute con                     orgoglio "istrionico" dimostrando una non genuina                     scelta sessual*e.



Ti giuro che questa mi mancava:unhappy:


----------



## Papero (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Ma questo può essere pure per qualcuno che è conscio di quel che fa?
> E si sceglierebbe le partner in modo che non venga scoperto oppure non si farebbe tanti problemi?
> 
> mmm ... da quello che ho letto, non credo possa essere il caso di chi ho frequentato: sicuramente voleva un sacco di conferme soprattutto dal punto di vista sessuale e non voleva esser abbandonato (da solo non riesce a stare: quando avevo accennato un paio di volte che forse era il caso la smettessi di contattarlo lui ha sempre rispondo di cercarlo sempre), è si manipolatore ma non credo abbia mai fatto scenate, non vuole attirare l'attenzione in quel modo, è posato, sceglie bene le parole, è un calcolatore abile.


infatti ho scritto _"molti traditori seriali soffrono di personalità 'borderline'"_, non possiamo certo fare di tutta l'erba un fascio 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che questa mi mancava:unhappy:


inche senso? sei una lettrice seriale? :mexican:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Papero ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto _"molti traditori seriali soffrono di personalità 'borderline'"_, non possiamo certo fare di tutta l'erba un fascio


Si, certo, stavo solo facendo un ragionamento.
Ho solo recentemente sentito parlare di questo disturbo ma non avevo pensato di associarlo ai traditori seriali.
Grazie per l'info.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Esclusione fatta per chi si innamora, rompe il matrimonio e ricomincia con l'amante nel frattempo diventata seconda moglie/secondo marito. Sarebbe meglio chiudere prima ma se succede (e non succede spesso)?


  ma questo non è un seriale


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

solo leggerissimamente ot...
che fico la tonalità di verde del testo cambia scorrendo la pagina:sonar:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Signora Minerva, non le sembra prestino per alzare il gomito? (ma anche il ginocchio):unhappy:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

E se uno ammette di aver tradito quando era coinvolto in relazioni dove ci stava solo per comodo ma non amore?
E se durante una relazione seria, dove era innamorato, ci sono state pause e durante questi periodi lui ha frequentato donne a destra e manca?
Lo si può considerare un traditore seriale?


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> E se uno ammette di aver tradito quando era coinvolto in relazioni dove ci stava solo per comodo ma non amore?
> E se durante una relazione seria, dove era innamorato, ci sono state pause e durante questi periodi lui ha frequentato donne a destra e manca?
> Lo si può considerare un traditore seriale?


 pure stronzo e paraculo , volendo


----------



## maestrale (30 Dicembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> contesto questa risposta. Chi cerca FUORI dalla coppia quel che la coppia per definizione NON PUO' DARE (eccitazioni tanto al chilo, stronzatine, sms, sciocchezzuole) è un poveraccio.


Poveracci o no, se si ha bisogno di sms, stronzatine, sciocchezzuole eccitazioni al di fuori della coppia è perché la coppia è carente.  Non concordo assolutamente sul fatto che la coppia per definizione non possa dare eccitazione, stronzatine e sciocchezzuole. 
Non credo che il seriale sia patologico (tranne  alcune eccezioni) o poveraccio, sicuramente è uno che non ha trovato soddisfazione nel rapporto di coppia, altrimenti non avrebbe ragione di sentire l'impulso di tradire. 
Ritengo il seriale un bambino, una persona che non ha attraversato la fase di adulto, che vive il sesso e le passioni in maniera adolescenziale.
Del seriale (che può esser uomo quanto donna) è criticabile l'atteggiamento, la risposta che da ai suoi impulsi, la mancanza di forza di interrompere una relazione o di prendere consapevolezza che quaslcosa non va, piuttosto che l'impuslo stesso che origina da meccanismi complessi del singolo e del singolo nella coppia.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> *Poveracci o no, se si ha bisogno di sms, stronzatine, sciocchezzuole eccitazioni al di fuori della coppia è perché la coppia è carente.*  Non concordo assolutamente sul fatto che la coppia per definizione non possa dare eccitazione, stronzatine e sciocchezzuole.
> Non credo che il seriale sia patologico (tranne  alcune eccezioni) o poveraccio, sicuramente è uno che non ha trovato soddisfazione nel rapporto di coppia, altrimenti non avrebbe ragione di sentire l'impulso di tradire.
> Ritengo il seriale un bambino, una persona che non ha attraversato la fase di adulto, che vive il sesso e le passioni in maniera adolescenziale.
> Del seriale (che può esser uomo quanto donna) è criticabile l'atteggiamento, la risposta che da ai suoi impulsi, la mancanza di forza di interrompere una relazione o di prendere consapevolezza che quaslcosa non va, piuttosto che l'impuslo stesso che origina da meccanismi complessi del singolo e del singolo nella coppia.


Un traditore seriale tradirebbe chiunque, il partner potrebbe essere chiunque che verrebbe sistematicamente cornificato... se un traditore seriale cornifica sistematicamente tutti i partner (e in genere lo fanno) il problema non e' la variante partner ma la costante traditore... almeno io la vedo cosi'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Poveracci o no, se si ha bisogno di sms, stronzatine, sciocchezzuole eccitazioni al di fuori della coppia è perché la coppia è carente. Non concordo assolutamente sul fatto che la coppia per definizione non possa dare eccitazione, stronzatine e sciocchezzuole.
> Non credo che il seriale sia patologico (tranne alcune eccezioni) o poveraccio, sicuramente è uno che non ha trovato soddisfazione nel rapporto di coppia, altrimenti non avrebbe ragione di sentire l'impulso di tradire.
> Ritengo il seriale un bambino, una persona che non ha attraversato la fase di adulto, che vive il sesso e le passioni in maniera adolescenziale.
> Del seriale (che può esser uomo quanto donna) è criticabile l'atteggiamento, la risposta che da ai suoi impulsi, la mancanza di forza di interrompere una relazione o di prendere consapevolezza che quaslcosa non va, piuttosto che l'impuslo stesso che origina da meccanismi complessi del singolo e del singolo nella coppia.


Non so a che genere di coppia tu stia pensando. Ma non credo che in una relazione stabile di anni con figli uno/a possa mandare sms "sporcaccioni" o adoranti senza suscitare l'ilarita nel partner o il dibbio che abbia usato sostanze.



Lettrice ha detto:


> Un traditore seriale tradirebbe chiunque, il partner potrebbe essere chiunque che verrebbe sistematicamente cornificato... se un traditore seriale cornifica sistematicamente tutti i partner (e in genere lo fanno) il problema non e' la variante partner ma la costante traditore... almeno io la vedo cosi'.


 Concordo pienamente.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> .............*Non credo che il seriale sia patologico* ............
> Ritengo il seriale un bambino, una persona che non ha attraversato la fase di adulto, che vive il sesso e le passioni in maniera adolescenziale.
> Del seriale (che può esser uomo quanto donna) è criticabile l'atteggiamento, la risposta che da ai suoi impulsi, la mancanza di forza di interrompere una relazione o di prendere consapevolezza che quaslcosa non va, piuttosto che l'impuslo stesso che origina da meccanismi complessi del singolo e del singolo nella coppia.


secondo me, in quello che scrivi, il sottolineato, soprattutto la prima parte, contraddice il grassettato

un adulto non cresciuto *è *patologico


----------



## maestrale (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so a che genere di coppia tu stia pensando. Ma non credo che in una relazione stabile di anni con figli uno/a possa mandare sms "sporcaccioni" o adoranti senza suscitare l'ilarita nel partner o il dibbio che abbia usato sostanze.


Non è questo il punto.  Alle volte basta un sms carino invece che distaccato a causa di anni di intorpidimento, o un gesto semplice ma passionale per dare un  imput ulteriore alla stabilità di una coppia. A parer mio, coppia stabile da anni con figli  è antitetico a  coppia priva di passione che invece va di pari passo con rottura e/o tradimento. 



Amoremio ha detto:


> un adulto non cresciuto *è *patologico


Al mondo d'oggi non credo. Il mondo è pieno di adulti non cresciuti. Un lavoro, una famiglia, gli impegni non ti fanno adulto.


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> E se uno ammette di aver tradito quando era coinvolto in relazioni dove ci stava solo per comodo ma non amore?
> E se durante una relazione seria, dove era innamorato, ci sono state pause e durante questi periodi lui ha frequentato donne a destra e manca?
> Lo si può considerare un traditore seriale?


Lo si può considerare uno stronzo.


OT. Se scegli un unico treddì, ti possiamo seguire meglio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Non è questo il punto. Alle volte basta un sms carino invece che distaccato a causa di anni di intorpidimento, o un gesto semplice ma passionale per dare un imput ulteriore alla stabilità di una coppia. A parer mio, coppia stabile da anni con figli è antitetico a coppia priva di passione che invece va di pari passo con rottura e/o tradimento.
> 
> 
> 
> Al mondo d'oggi non credo. Il mondo è pieno di adulti non cresciuti. Un lavoro, una famiglia, gli impegni non ti fanno adulto.


Ma figurati!
Al mio ex marito (per gli intimi La Buonanima, in quanto per me è come defunto, per l'interesse attuale che provo per lui) sms carini, dolci affettosi glieli mandavo, così come c'erano spazi passionali e amorevoli all'interno del rapporto, ma che valore emozionale vuoi che avessero con chi consideri scontata e risaputa disponibile e conosciuta perfettamente in ogni abitudine e preferenza e con cui condividi la vita da venticinque anni, al confronto di una nuova con cui ci scambiano "cose" (da doppi sensi in pubblico, occhiate, sms, tel, toccamenti, amplessi) di nascosto?

Il fatto che una patologia sia diffusa non la rende non patologica, ma solo una pandemia...


----------



## maestrale (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> E se durante una relazione seria, dove era innamorato, ci sono state pause e durante questi periodi lui ha frequentato donne a destra e manca?
> Lo si può considerare un traditore seriale?


Non sempre.
Faccio un esempio. 
Coppia formata in giovane età, quindi persone di mezza età che hanno già 15 anni di storia insieme. Mancanza della fase adolescenziale fatta di esperienze e trombate varie.
Nascita di problemi e per ragioni qualsiasi, spesso banali, intorpidimento della passione.
Voglia o necessità di interrompere.
Interruzione: ripristino della fase adolescenziale, esperienze e trombate varie.
Mancanza della stabilità precedente e del vecchio partner.
Nuova formazione della vecchia coppia.
Ovviamente una coppia così non avrà grosse speranze.

Comunque frequentare persone durante le pause è eticamente corretto ma lascia seri dubbi sul fatto che quella persona possa essere fedele in futuro o non abbia bisogno di altre pause. Meglio capire le ragioni che hanno portato alla pausa.

Concludo dicendo che se tu avessi detto tutto chiaro quello che ti sta succedendo gli utenti ti avrebbero potuto aiutare meglio. Così sollevi spunti di riflessione che vanno benissimo per una discussione ma forse non ti aiutano.

ciao


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Comunque frequentare persone durante le pause è eticamente corretto ma lascia seri dubbi sul fatto che quella persona possa essere fedele in futuro o non abbia bisogno di altre pause. Meglio capire le ragioni che hanno portato alla pausa.
> 
> Concludo dicendo che se tu avessi detto tutto chiaro quello che ti sta succedendo gli utenti ti avrebbero potuto aiutare meglio. Così sollevi spunti di riflessione che vanno benissimo per una discussione ma forse non ti aiutano.
> 
> ciao


Ma durante le pause, dettate dall'altra persona, se uno va in cerca di sesso per me non è poi così innamorato: o sono solo io che la penso così? Che sia eticamente giusto ok, ma non dice molto dal punto di vista dei sentimenti che prova per l'altro?

Scusate, mi sto limitando a non aggiungere più thread. 
Se dovessi scriverne uno solo e descrivendo tutta la mia incasinatissima situazione non se ne verrebbe più fuori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Ma durante le pause, dettate dall'altra persona, se uno va in cerca di sesso per me non è poi così innamorato: o sono solo io che la penso così? Che sia eticamente giusto ok, ma non dice molto dal punto di vista dei sentimenti che prova per l'altro?
> 
> Scusate, mi sto limitando a non aggiungere più thread.
> Se dovessi scriverne uno solo e descrivendo tutta la mia incasinatissima situazione non se ne verrebbe più fuori.


 Ma un seriale prova sentimenti (contradditori) solo verso se stesso...


----------



## MK (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non credo che in una relazione stabile di anni con figli uno/a possa mandare sms "sporcaccioni" o adoranti senza suscitare l'ilarita nel partner o il dibbio che abbia usato sostanze.


Cosa sono gli sms sporcaccioni?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Cosa sono gli sms sporcaccioni?


Un pò spinti forse...

Comunque non è una regola: conosco coniugi (uomini o donne) che mandavano messaggi roventi all'altro, vivendo un sesso molto appagante, e nello stesso tempo tradivano.
Non c'è regola.


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Ad esempio, conosco una donna che tradiva suo marito da anni con un suo collega, e nelo stesso tempo pretendeva rapporti coniugali quasi quotidiani.


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ad esempio, conosco una donna che tradiva suo marito da anni con un suo collega, e nelo stesso tempo pretendeva rapporti coniugali quasi quotidiani.


 ghiottona la signora! :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> ..............
> 
> 
> Al mondo d'oggi non credo. Il mondo è pieno di adulti non cresciuti. Un lavoro, una famiglia, gli impegni non ti fanno adulto.


la rilevanza statistica non muta la sostanza


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ad esempio, conosco una donna che tradiva suo marito da anni con un suo collega, e nelo stesso tempo pretendeva rapporti coniugali quasi quotidiani.


 a questa non serviva andare in palestra


----------



## MK (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ad esempio, conosco una donna che tradiva suo marito da anni con un suo collega, e nelo stesso tempo pretendeva rapporti coniugali quasi quotidiani.


Pretendeva?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

MiKa ha detto:


> Pretendeva?


Beh...si. Se consideriamo che se lui non si mostrava pronto, metteva il muso, e lo accusava di non amarla più.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...si. Se consideriamo che se lui non si mostrava pronto, metteva il muso, e lo accusava di non amarla più.


perchè lei lo amava?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> perchè lei lo amava?


Lei diceva di essere confusa. E sosteneva di aver bisogno di orgasmi. Non scherzo. E' vero.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Un pò spinti forse...
> 
> Comunque non è una regola: conosco coniugi (uomini o donne) che mandavano messaggi roventi all'altro, vivendo un sesso molto appagante, e nello stesso tempo tradivano.
> Non c'è regola.


ma scusa...come fai a conoscere particolari tanto delicati .......
non ci sto dentro con voi:singleeye:


----------



## maestrale (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh...si. Se consideriamo che se lui non si mostrava pronto, metteva il muso, e lo accusava di non amarla più.


magari lui aveva le stesse abitudini di lei e quindi, talvolta, era un po' "spompato"


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lei diceva di essere confusa. E sosteneva di aver bisogno di orgasmi. Non scherzo. E' vero.


E ne ha mai parlato col marito e magari con un sessuologo?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> E ne ha mai parlato col marito e magari con un sessuologo?


E che ne so!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E che ne so!!!!


Ma come, ci lasci senza ulteriori dettagli?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma scusa...come fai a conoscere particolari tanto delicati .......
> non ci sto dentro con voi:singleeye:


I diretti interessati me li hanno confidati. Poi se sia vero...ma non ho motivo di dubitarne troppo.


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come, ci lasci senza ulteriori dettagli?


Non posso.
Non mi credereste.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> I diretti interessati me li hanno confidati. Poi se sia vero...ma non ho motivo di dubitarne troppo.


non è tanto la veridicità che mi preoccupa quanto la leggerezza di lasciarsi andare a certi racconti con persone neanche troppo in confidenza..
non hai parlato di amici....
mah


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto la veridicità che mi preoccupa quanto la leggerezza di lasciarsi andare a certi racconti con persone neanche troppo in confidenza..
> non hai parlato di amici....
> mah


eravamo in confidenza. io poi non ho mai rivelato a nessuno tali particolari, se non adesso a voi.
Ho fama di essere persona molto discreta. E lo sono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è tanto la veridicità che mi preoccupa quanto la leggerezza di lasciarsi andare a certi racconti con persone neanche troppo in confidenza..
> non hai parlato di amici....
> mah


 A me hanno raccontato di tuto persone appena conoscenti o sconosciute.
Ognuno parla per suoi bisogni, non è sempre detto che conti l'interlocutore.


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me hanno raccontato di tuto persone appena conoscenti o sconosciute.
> Ognuno parla per suoi bisogni, non è sempre detto che conti l'interlocutore.


E' vero. La gente spesso ha bisogno di parlare.
Comunque ripeto, io sono notoriamente una persona molto discreta.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me hanno raccontato di tuto persone appena conoscenti o sconosciute.
> Ognuno parla per suoi bisogni, non è sempre detto che conti l'interlocutore.


Credo che molti si trovino più a loro agio a parlare di certe cose con chi non conoscono perchè hanno paura che gli amici o la famiglia li giudichi male.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' vero. La gente spesso ha bisogno di parlare.
> Comunque ripeto, io sono notoriamente una persona molto discreta.


c'è da dire che ti capita tanta gente strana...sarà il tuo ufficio:carneval:


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che ti capita tanta gente strana...sarà il tuo ufficio:carneval:


Perchè la gente che circola sul forum ti pare meno originale?:rotfl:

Comunque l'ufficio è un microcosmo..c'è di tutto.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè la gente che circola sul forum ti pare meno originale?:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Comunque vi giuro che non riuscirei a raccogliere certe confidenze senza sganasciarmi dalle risate:carneval:


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque vi giuro che non riuscirei a raccogliere certe confidenze senza sganasciarmi dalle risate:carneval:


Beh..in effetti, quando la collega mi parla dell'estraterrestre, non riesco a non ridere. Infatti si è offesa, e non mi dice più nulla.
Ma quando quello mi diceva che se non trombava la moglie tutti i gioni, questa si masturbava e prendeva appunti...ero più che altro sbigottita.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Beh..in effetti, quando la collega mi parla dell'estraterrestre, non riesco a non ridere. Infatti si è offesa, e non mi dice più nulla.
> Ma quando quello mi diceva che se non trombava la moglie tutti i gioni, questa si masturbava e *prendeva appunti*...ero più che altro sbigottita.


Non ce la faccio!
Comunque simpatico e discreto come marito:carneval:


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio!
> Comunque simpatico e discreto come marito:carneval:


 Ex marito.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

ma prendeva appunti sulla masturbazione
o erano attività alternative e svincolate?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma prendeva appunti sulla masturbazione
> o *erano attività alternative e svincolate?*



Mi state uccidendo:carneval:


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma prendeva appunti sulla masturbazione
> o erano attività alternative e svincolate?


Prendeva appunti dopo l' orgasmo.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Prendeva appunti dopo l' orgasmo.


uccesùdammoracces
nontavessimaioffes!


----------



## maestrale (30 Dicembre 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Prendeva appunti dopo l' orgasmo.


Vuoi dire che si appuntava la tecnica che aveva usato, se aveva funzionato eventualmente da ripassarla prima della prossima masturbazione?


----------



## Iris (30 Dicembre 2009)

maestrale ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che si appuntava la tecnica che aveva usato, se aveva funzionato eventualmente da ripassarla prima della prossima masturbazione?


Non lo so!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2009)

ma ripensandoci

sarà ben matta 'sta donna che, se il marito una sera 'gnaafa,
provvede in solitaria compulsivamente
e poi
invece di godersi lo sdilinquimento autoprocurato
si affanna a prendere appunti al riguardo

per cosa poi?

che faceva la sera dopo?
mostrava una piantina delle sue parti intime con freccette ed isobare per suggerire i movimenti opportuni?

madonna, quanto mi sento obsoleta :mrgreen:


----------



## Becco (30 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> C'e' qualcuno che può darmi qualche delucidazione su questo comportamento?
> Se c'è qualcuno che si ritiene uno di loro e ne vuole parlare io sarei interessata ad ascoltare senza giudicare, ma sicuramente farei molte domande: è più forte di me, voglio capire.


 ------------------------------------

Te lo dico io cosa sono "i traditori seriali" 
Sono degli stron.zi.
Ecco cosa sono!
Becco


----------



## lorelai (30 Dicembre 2009)

Ho chiesto a un mio amico, traditore seriale, perchè lo faccia, perchè non lasci la ragazza.
Mi ha risposto:"con lei sto bene, molto bene. E, inoltre, non puoi tradire se non stai con qualcuno".


----------



## contepinceton (30 Dicembre 2009)

*Ma vi è mai venuto in mente...che...*

Uno parli e racconti cose intime a chi non conosce, solo perchè sa che l'altro non può verificare la veridicità delle sue affermazioni?
Ma dai perdiana, noi uomini a parole ci siamo fatti tutte le donne della terra, a parole tutte ci amano ecc...ecc...
Poi una può segarti in due: " Ah si, ma come mai sei sempre così solo?".

Con una mia amica facciamo un giochino molto eccitante...ognuno dei due racconta le proprie esperienze erotiche all'altro, e come ci divertiamo, ognuno dei due, è invidioso dell'altro e ce la gara a chi ha più donne o uomini che li corrono dietro. Entrambi sappiamo che le stiamo sparando grosse, ma facciamo finta di crederci, perchè ci dà piacere. Tutto qua. 

Traditori seriali?
Beh...per forza...mica puoi tradire più donne contemporaneamente...come si fa? 

Ma pensateci...
Il traditore bene o male ha fatto la felicità di una donna. Anche futile, momentanea passeggera...ma pensate sempre a quella che è stata felice che lui abbia tradito con lei. 

Non vanno mai confessati. Mai.

Un traditore seriale può anche essere solo un uomo ingordo di donne.
Gli piacciono da impazzire.
Vorrebbe amare tutte quelle che gli piacciono e si bea di quelle a cui è piaciuto lui.

Mia moglie dice solo questo: le altre.

Cavoli dai cosa è un uomo senza delle donne che lo amino? Niente.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (30 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ho chiesto a un mio amico, traditore seriale, perchè lo faccia, perchè non lasci la ragazza.
> Mi ha risposto:"con lei sto bene, molto bene. E, inoltre, non puoi tradire se non stai con qualcuno".


Curiosità e tu come hai reagito a tale risposta?


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uno parli e racconti cose intime a chi non conosce, solo perchè sa che l'altro non può verificare la veridicità delle sue affermazioni?
> Ma dai perdiana, noi uomini a parole ci siamo fatti tutte le donne della terra, a parole tutte ci amano ecc...ecc...
> Poi una può segarti in due: " Ah si, ma come mai sei sempre così solo?".
> 
> ...



... praticamente e' un "benefattore" ... Pinceton santo subito! :rotfl:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uno parli e racconti cose intime a chi non conosce, solo perchè sa che l'altro non può verificare la veridicità delle sue affermazioni?
> Ma dai perdiana, noi uomini a parole ci siamo fatti tutte le donne della terra, a parole tutte ci amano ecc...ecc...
> Poi una può segarti in due: " Ah si, ma come mai sei sempre così solo?".
> 
> ...


Personalmente credo che ognuno può fare quel che vuole, ovviamente nel rispetto degli altri. 
Se uno vuole esser amato da molte donne lo può fare, ma deve avere le palle di esser schietto su sto punto e non cercare la brava ragazza che sa di sicuro che gli sarà fedele mentre lui la cornifica fino a farle avere due quercie secolari in testa.


----------



## lorelai (31 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Curiosità e tu come hai reagito a tale risposta?



A lui, che è una parte importante del mio passato, concedo cose che da altri non tollererei.
Ma continuo a pensarci. E' difficile fidarsi di chiunque, dopo aver visto e sentito cose del genere.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> A lui, che è una parte importante del mio passato, concedo cose che da altri non tollererei.
> Ma continuo a pensarci. E' difficile fidarsi di chiunque, dopo aver visto e sentito cose del genere.


Pensavo di esser l'unica.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che ognuno può fare quel che vuole, ovviamente nel rispetto degli altri.
> Se uno vuole esser amato da molte donne lo può fare, ma deve avere le palle di esser schietto su sto punto *e non cercare la brava ragazza che sa di sicuro che gli sarà fedele mentre lui la cornifica* fino a farle avere due quercie secolari in testa.


In genere il traditore seriale non è che vada cercando "brave ragazze" ma per lo più compulsivamente sesso...magari con due o tre nello stesso momento, ma senza legarsi seriamente a nessuna di queste.

Certamente lo fa per autogratificazione e anche per colmare proprie insicurezze, se non sul piano sessuale (dopo la seconda o terza volta che 'jaffà come direbbe amore, non è che rimetta in discussione la cosa!) sicuramente sul piano emotivo, tipo la capacità di poter gestire certe situazioni...

Lo vedrei patologico se resta su quel piano tutta la vita, ma quasi mai è così...son periodi che possono venir vissuti per brevi o anche lunghi periodi ma che in genere arrivano a stufare...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... praticamente e' un "benefattore" ... Pinceton santo subito! :rotfl:


No pian...io non ho mai detto che sono un traditore seriale...
Io dico solo...
Signore ti ringrazio, che bene o male, qualcuna me l'ha data!
E un concetto mooooooooooooooooolto diverso sai Marì?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che ognuno può fare quel che vuole, ovviamente nel rispetto degli altri.
> Se uno vuole esser amato da molte donne lo può fare, ma deve avere le palle di esser schietto su sto punto e non cercare la brava ragazza che sa di sicuro che gli sarà fedele mentre lui la cornifica fino a farle avere due quercie secolari in testa.


Ma mia cara...
Io sono un povero oco che ha avuto l'imprinting da adolescente...dove ho capito che non esiste una donna che ti dia sicurezza della sua fedeltà...
Anzi se una con me, inizia a sperticare, e io ti sono sempre stata fedele, io capisco...che...ehm..mi ha tradito.
Io amo le donne che ti dicono, sii carino con me, perchè stai pur certo che me ne cerco altri altrimenti.
Ma dai quali querce secolari...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In genere il traditore seriale non è che vada cercando "brave ragazze" ma per lo più compulsivamente sesso...magari con due o tre nello stesso momento, ma senza legarsi seriamente a nessuna di queste.
> 
> Certamente lo fa per autogratificazione e anche per colmare proprie insicurezze, se non sul piano sessuale (dopo la seconda o terza volta che 'jaffà come direbbe amore, non è che rimetta in discussione la cosa!) sicuramente sul piano emotivo, tipo la capacità di poter gestire certe situazioni...
> 
> Lo vedrei patologico se resta su quel piano tutta la vita, ma quasi mai è così...son periodi che possono venir vissuti per brevi o anche lunghi periodi ma che in genere arrivano a stufare...


Mah sai...fedi...nella vita di un uomo ci sono anche il lavoro, le passioni, gli amici gli hobbies, e se invece ti focalizzi solo sulla f, insomma...veramente sai,,,ehm...puoi mandare all'aria un patrimonio.
Fedi...le donne corrono sai...ehm..ma devi foraggiare...


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2009)

*Come sei venale!*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai...fedi...nella vita di un uomo ci sono anche il lavoro, le passioni, gli amici gli hobbies, e se invece ti focalizzi solo sulla f, insomma...veramente sai,,,ehm...puoi mandare all'aria un patrimonio.
> Fedi...le donne corrono sai...ehm..ma devi foraggiare...


A conti fatti...non ho mai sperperato patrimoni...forse bastava loro quel che potevo offrire...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A conti fatti...non ho mai sperperato patrimoni...forse bastava loro quel che potevo offrire...:mexican:


Beato te!:up:


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beato te!:up:


Naaaa...beate loro!!! :carneval::up:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In genere il traditore seriale non è che vada cercando "brave ragazze" ma per lo più compulsivamente sesso...magari con due o tre nello stesso momento, ma senza legarsi seriamente a nessuna di queste.
> 
> Certamente lo fa per autogratificazione e anche per colmare proprie insicurezze, se non sul piano sessuale (dopo la seconda o terza volta che 'jaffà come direbbe amore, non è che rimetta in discussione la cosa!) sicuramente sul piano emotivo, tipo la capacità di poter gestire certe situazioni...
> 
> Lo vedrei patologico se resta su quel piano tutta la vita, ma quasi mai è così...son periodi che possono venir vissuti per brevi o anche lunghi periodi ma che in genere arrivano a stufare...


Io parlavo di chi veniva tradita.

Mi fa piacere sapere che il più delle volte passa.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mia cara...
> Io sono un povero oco che ha avuto l'imprinting da adolescente...dove ho capito che non esiste una donna che ti dia sicurezza della sua fedeltà...
> Anzi se una con me, inizia a sperticare, e io ti sono sempre stata fedele, io capisco...che...ehm..mi ha tradito.
> Io amo le donne che ti dicono, sii carino con me, perchè stai pur certo che me ne cerco altri altrimenti.
> Ma dai quali querce secolari...


Mi dispiace per te.

Era rivolta ad una particolare situazione.


----------



## giobbe (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sai...fedi...nella vita di un uomo ci sono anche il lavoro, le passioni, gli amici gli hobbies, e *se invece ti focalizzi solo sulla f, insomma...veramente sai,,,ehm...puoi mandare all'aria un patrimonio.
> Fedi...le donne corrono sai...ehm..ma devi foraggiare...*


Ma quanto fuori sei, Conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma quanto fuori sei, Conte?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Beh...sai...non fino al punto di mangiarmi due vassoi di lasagne da solo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
O di usare la religione in un certo modo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non è che per caso sei del RNS...voglio sperare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Non ci sarebbe rimedio sai?


----------



## giobbe (31 Dicembre 2009)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...sai...non fino al punto di mangiarmi due vassoi di lasagne da solo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> O di usare la religione in un certo modo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non è che per caso sei del RNS...voglio sperare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Non ci sarebbe rimedio sai?



Sono andato a cercarmi cosa significava RNS.
No, non ne faccio parte. Ma mi stanno simpatici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono andato a cercarmi cosa significava RNS.
> No, non ne faccio parte. Ma mi stanno simpatici.


Oh ..ne sei certo? Li conosci?


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono andato a cercarmi cosa significava RNS.
> No, non ne faccio parte. Ma mi stanno simpatici.


... ma chi sono?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Dicembre 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma chi sono?


 Un movimento neocatecumenale cattolico che ha celebrazioni particolarmente partecipati sul tipo (ma non arrivano a quei livelli) dei predicatori americani che certamenti conosci.
Invocano l'azione salvifica dello spirito santo alla ricerca della salute dell'anima e del corpo... insomma Dio ce ne scampi...


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un movimento neocatecumenale cattolico che ha celebrazioni particolarmente partecipati sul tipo (ma non arrivano a quei livelli) dei predicatori americani che certamenti conosci.
> Invocano l'azione salvifica dello spirito santo alla ricerca della salute dell'anima e del corpo... insomma Dio ce ne scampi...


AH! No no, scio' scio' dalle chiese e religioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sono la rovina dell'umanita' (mo giobbe mi spara :rotfl


----------



## Mari' (31 Dicembre 2009)

Carissimi, grazie per la piacevole compagnia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 vado a raggiungere il "ronfo" di mio marito, cosi facciamo il duetto :rotfl: 


Buonanotte e sogni d'oro :up:


----------



## giobbe (31 Dicembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Oh ..ne sei certo? Li conosci?





Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma chi sono?


È un movimento che si chiama Rinnovamento nello Spirito. Dalle mie parti si chiama Rinnovamento Carismatico. Sono brave persone che vivono una Fede profonda e sincera. Danno più importanza all'incontro personale con Dio rispetto ad altri movimenti che vorrebbero una Chiesa più schierata dalla parte dei poveri. Sono più spiritualizzati e meno politicizzati.
Durante le celebrazioni si sbracciano parecchio, danno importanza al "dono di parlare in lingue" e "battesimo nello spirito". Sono un po' il corrispettivo cattolico dei neopentecostali protestanti/evangelici.
È un movimento molto fecondo. Ho letto alcuni libri scritti da persone che facevano parte di questo movimento e mi sono piaciuti parecchio. Anche le loro canzoni sono molto belle.


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ci sono casi nei quali il partner sa del tradimento ma *per comodità, paura della solitudine, paura di perdita dello status sociale fa finta di nulla*. Altri nei quali entrambi i partner si concedono delle avventure. Comunque credo che il traditore seriale sia sostanzialmente una persona infelice.



manca al tuo elenco la  partner che ama il proprio compagno e si sente morire per il dolore della scoperta...che lo ama di un amore infinito e che cerca disperatamente di riportare a sé quell'uomo.
Non è tutto sterile, asettico e convenzionale nei rapporti anche se datati.
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un movimento neocatecumenale cattolico che ha celebrazioni particolarmente partecipati sul tipo (ma non arrivano a quei livelli) dei predicatori americani che certamenti conosci.
> Invocano l'azione salvifica dello spirito santo alla ricerca della salute dell'anima e del corpo... i*nsomma Dio ce ne scampi.*..


Beh, non mi sento di giudicare chi cerca la spiritualità. Ci possono essere vari modi, e tutti discutibili, di farlo, ma l'impulso è giusto e a mio avviso non va stigmatizzato, anzi. La cultura materialista ha fatto infiniti disastri.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> manca al tuo elenco la  partner che ama il proprio compagno e si sente morire per il dolore della scoperta.*..che lo ama di un amore infinito e che cerca disperatamente di riportare a sé quell'uomo.*
> Non è tutto sterile, asettico e convenzionale nei rapporti anche se datati.
> :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


e' vero, e fai bene a sottolinearlo.


----------



## Amarax (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e' vero, e fai bene a sottolinearlo.


grazie vere, un abbraccio forte a te


----------



## Verena67 (3 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> grazie vere, un abbraccio forte a te


che ricambio con l'augurio di un 2010 DECISIVO per te e la tua serenità!:up:


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, non mi sento di giudicare chi cerca la spiritualità. Ci possono essere vari modi, e tutti discutibili, di farlo, ma l'impulso è giusto e a mio avviso non va stigmatizzato, anzi. La cultura materialista ha fatto infiniti disastri.


Quoto.


----------



## Bruja (6 Gennaio 2010)

*mah...*

Non discuto su questioni di fede... ma se attraverso la fede si batte cassa come certe correnti religiose americane che si riuniscono e fanno della fede il trionfalismo militante delle sceneggiate, resto basita perché per me qualunque tipo di trascendenza ha connotazioni intimistiche. 
Comunque ogni tendenza religiosa o fideista va rispettata...se non é fondamentalista e non pretende di catechizzare a forza.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E' ufficiale: io sono una traditrice seriale.
> 
> Prima di Natale ho rivisto il tipo di FB... per chi si ricorda... Ho passato 7 ore con lui. Abbiamo fatto sesso, ri-fatto sesso, poi abbiamo cenato, chiacchierato, abbiamo guardato un film, e abbiamo rifatto sesso, tanto sesso.....
> 
> ...


 Dei una donna davvero?
Normalmente sono gli uomini che vedono il sesso come una sosta per il rifornimento e hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso.
Rivedevo l'altro giorno "Maledetto il giorno che ti ho incontrata" di Verdone e il personaggio della Buj diceva "Sembrate dei geometri!"
Se invece sei proprio una donna... mah.
Perché resti in un matrimonio che è solo coabitazione? Un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Non discuto su questioni di fede... ma se attraverso la fede si batte cassa come certe correnti religiose americane che si riuniscono e fanno della fede il trionfalismo militante delle sceneggiate, resto basita perché per me qualunque tipo di trascendenza ha connotazioni intimistiche. *
> Comunque ogni tendenza religiosa o fideista va rispettata...se non é fondamentalista e non pretende di catechizzare a forza.
> Bruja


Perche' consideri quella fede?
Che alcune persone operino in nome di dio o di una presunta fare al solo scopo di fare i propri interessi non e' una novita' ... negli stati uniti e' veramente scandaloso andrebbero denunciati per truffa a danno di ignorante:carneval:


----------



## maestrale (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei una donna davvero?
> Normalmente sono gli uomini che vedono il sesso come una sosta per il rifornimento e hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso.


I tempi cambiano, aggiornati! Credi veramente che le donne  siano così diverse dagli uomini?


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *no, secondo me il seriale cerca al di fuori della coppia ciò che manca a lui*
> 
> solo che
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente. E' un eterna ricerca di se stessi... anche se quasi sempre inconsapevole.


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei una donna davvero?
> *Normalmente sono gli uomini che vedono il sesso come una sosta per il rifornimento* e hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso.
> Rivedevo l'altro giorno "Maledetto il giorno che ti ho incontrata" di Verdone e il personaggio della Buj diceva "Sembrate dei geometri!"
> Se invece sei proprio una donna... mah.
> Perché resti in un matrimonio che è solo coabitazione? Un motivo ci sarà.


 Mi sa che ti confondi con l'altra funzione della pompa...


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei una donna davvero?
> Normalmente sono gli uomini che vedono il sesso come una sosta per il rifornimento e hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso.
> Rivedevo l'altro giorno "Maledetto il giorno che ti ho incontrata" di Verdone e il personaggio della Buj diceva "Sembrate dei geometri!"
> Se invece sei proprio una donna... mah.
> Perché resti in un matrimonio che è solo coabitazione? Un motivo ci sarà.


No Persa scusami, Quintina sa di cosa parla...ehm, scusami, ma forse sesso per te è na roba, per lei un'altra...ma stai sicura che io ho capito cosa scrive e come lo scrive...
Da parte mia? Una colossale invidia per il tipo di fb...eheheheheehehehe


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E' ufficiale: io sono una traditrice seriale.
> 
> Prima di Natale ho rivisto il tipo di FB... per chi si ricorda... Ho passato 7 ore con lui. Abbiamo fatto sesso, ri-fatto sesso, poi abbiamo cenato, chiacchierato, abbiamo guardato un film, e abbiamo rifatto sesso, tanto sesso.....
> 
> ...


Senti...beata te che hai scovato uno bravo!!!! 
Benvenuta, cara, nel nostro mondo, ma ti ho già detto che è un mondo dove ci si parla tra iniziati ok? 
E non è crollato il mondo vero quenty?
Vero quenty che certi trattamenti ti ringiovaniscono e sono più terapeutici di estetista ecc...ecc..e.cc..???
Vai in pace...
Il Conte ti benedice...

Comunque se vuoi essere seriale...cambia amante...
Per seriale almeno penso si intenda quello che tradisce con una, poi con un'altra, poi con un'altra ancora...

Mi raccomando protezioni, igiene e pulizia...
Siamo moderni!

Se salvi capra e cavoli, sei il mio mito!


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti...beata te che hai scovato uno bravo!!!!
> Benvenuta, cara, nel nostro mondo, ma ti ho già detto che è un mondo dove ci si parla tra iniziati ok?
> E non è crollato il mondo vero quenty?
> Vero quenty che certi trattamenti ti ringiovaniscono e sono più terapeutici di estetista ecc...ecc..e.cc..???
> ...


Dal manuale del giovane casanova... si può fregiare del titolo di "seriale" solo il traditore che in 24 ore ha almeno 3 rapporti con 3 amanti diversi :carneval:


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*.....*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' consideri quella fede?
> Che alcune persone operino in nome di dio o di una presunta fare al solo scopo di fare i propri interessi non e' una novita' ... negli stati uniti e' veramente scandaloso andrebbero denunciati per truffa a danno di ignorante:carneval:


Hai ragione anche tu, ma ho dato una definizione che restasse in tema, non é colpa di nessuno se chi resta nelle sette e nelle prevaricazioni psico-religiose si definisce credente...
Tra l'altro facci caso, la religione cattolica ha estremizzazioni superstiziose, e dopo la riforma, le altre confessioni cristiane o sono diventate puritane spesso in modo abbastanza ipocrita, o sono diventate delle realtà recessioniste (vedi Amish) o, come ho detto, delle sceneggiate con implicito biglietto-offerta.
Appunto queste sono però la parte esteriore di una fede che deve apparire, quella vera e seria é tutta interiore e non ha bisogno di scenografie, apparati o dimostrazioni teatrali di fideismo.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma io non voglio cambiare amante in continuazione... questo qui mi va benissimo, mi va benissimo anche perché a differenza dell'inglese è una storia "leggera", senza complicazioni, senza stress, senza gelosie reciproche, o recriminazioni, *solo cose positive, dal sesso, alle chiacchiere, agli scherzi, le battute, i libri che ci scambiamo*, ecc.... *è il mio trombamico* di FB! E poi abitiamo lontani, così non c'è neanche il rischio che diventi un'abitudine


Ottimo rapporto, sei stata fortunata... di solito è raro che funzioni davvero così!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma io non voglio cambiare amante in continuazione... questo qui mi va benissimo, mi va benissimo anche perché a differenza dell'inglese è una storia "leggera", senza complicazioni, senza stress, senza gelosie reciproche, o recriminazioni, solo cose positive, dal sesso, alle chiacchiere, agli scherzi, le battute, i libri che ci scambiamo, ecc.... è il mio trombamico di FB! E poi abitiamo lontani, così non c'è neanche il rischio che diventi un'abitudine


Ma và?:carneval::carneval:
E adesso...stanno tutte zitte, tutte bone...:carneval::carneval:
Sai scommetto che se un giorno io e il tuo amico ci incrociamo con lo sguardo ci dciamo...eho fratello tutto bene?:carneval::carneval:
Speriamo che tu sia faro per qualche utente di tradi!!!!:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*quintina*



quintina ha detto:


> ma io non voglio cambiare amante in continuazione... questo qui mi va benissimo, mi va benissimo anche perché a differenza dell'inglese è una storia "leggera", senza complicazioni, senza stress, senza gelosie reciproche, o recriminazioni, solo cose positive, dal sesso, alle chiacchiere, agli scherzi, le battute, i libri che ci scambiamo, ecc.... è il mio trombamico di FB! E poi abitiamo lontani, così non c'è neanche il rischio che diventi un'abitudine


Lieta per te e per le tue aspettative... é così difficile che una persona trovi la perfetta letizia in un triangolo quasi rettangolo, inoltre vivere soddisfacentemente una storia "leggera" spesso non crea neppure danni collaterali. 
Lo dico sempre che farsi bastare quello che ci basta é la ricetta della felicità relativa...
Buon proseguimento
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ottimo rapporto, sei stata fortunata... di solito è raro che funzioni davvero così!:up:


Infatti molti, faccio male a tenermi da conto le mie amiche come rare perle preziose? Loro hanno ornato la mia esistenza...:carneval::carneval:
Non è che è fortunata...
é che è furba e smaliziata:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ma io non voglio cambiare amante in continuazione... questo qui mi va benissimo, mi va benissimo anche perché a differenza dell'inglese è una storia "leggera", senza complicazioni, senza stress, senza gelosie reciproche, o recriminazioni, solo cose positive, dal sesso, alle chiacchiere, agli scherzi, le battute, i libri che ci scambiamo, ecc.... è il mio trombamico di FB! E poi abitiamo lontani, così non c'è neanche il rischio che diventi un'abitudine


Quintina ok, ma possibile che nemmeno il minimo senso di colpa? O è una specie di vendetta trasversale nei confronti di tuo marito col quale sesso non c'è?


----------



## Nobody (7 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti molti, faccio male a tenermi da conto le mie amiche come rare perle preziose? Loro hanno ornato la mia esistenza...:carneval::carneval:
> Non è che è fortunata...
> é che è furba e smaliziata:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Fai benissimo :carneval:
Conta anche la fortuna a questo mondo, caro conte... più di quanto ci piaccia ammettere. Comunque non parlerei di furbizia, ma di essere coscienti di cosa realmente si vuole... è merce rara.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quintina ok, ma possibile che nemmeno il minimo senso di colpa? O è una specie di vendetta trasversale nei confronti di tuo marito col quale sesso non c'è?


NO. Il senso di colpa ce lo dovrebbe avere il marito per averla trascurata. Facile essere fedeli se non ti tira.


----------



## Daniele (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E' ufficiale: io sono una traditrice seriale.
> 
> Prima di Natale ho rivisto il tipo di FB... per chi si ricorda... Ho passato 7 ore con lui. Abbiamo fatto sesso, ri-fatto sesso, poi abbiamo cenato, chiacchierato, abbiamo guardato un film, e abbiamo rifatto sesso, tanto sesso.....
> 
> ...


Cioè non fai sesso con tuo marito e lo fai solo con pinco pallo? Fai sesso anche con tuo marito, in fin dei conti non ti costa nulla e fidati...non c'è il conta chilometri.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti molti, faccio male a tenermi da conto le mie amiche come rare perle preziose? Loro hanno ornato la mia esistenza...:carneval::carneval:
> Non è che è fortunata...
> é che è furba e smaliziata:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ti rimando all'ultima frase del mio precedente post... Ha semplicemente trovato quel che le bastava fra quel che cercava... che ne sappiamo se avesse trovato di meglio quanto avrebbe potuto impegnarsi per "quel meglio"???
La soluzione che a lei sta bene sarebbe anche l'optimum maximum per quasi tutti gli uomini in cerca... 
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> NO. Il senso di colpa ce lo dovrebbe avere il marito per averla trascurata. Facile essere fedeli se non ti tira.


E' vero ma se non "tira" e  non si é di fronte ad una infermità psicofisica, la soluzione deve essere sempre quella, trita e scontata?
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*quintina*



quintina ha detto:


> no, non mi sento in colpa, per niente, è questa la cosa che mi dà da pensare... io comunque continuo a sentirmi una brava mamma e perché no? anche una brava moglie, anzi, è per questo che ogni tanto penso che magari sono un po' schizofrenica, perché comunque mi chiedo "ma come faccio a scindere le cose così?", non so come faccio, però lo faccio....


Non stai scindendo, stai separando la tua vita. Hai un'esistenza a compartimenti stagni che evidentemente ti sta a pennello, diversamente ti domanderesti se oltre ad essere una buona madre una buona moglie ed una buona amante sei anche una persona che vive al meglio le condizioni e le possibilità che la vita le ha presentato.
Non rifugiarti nella schizofrenia, il fatto che ti domandi come fai, ma dici che ti sta bene comunque così, dimostra che vivi realtà plurime e ne sei perfettamente cosciente ed accettante.
E per quel che vale, se ci riesci tranquillamente, mi complimento davvero con te.
Bruja


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO. Il senso di colpa ce lo dovrebbe avere il marito per averla trascurata. Facile essere fedeli se non ti tira.


Tra trascurare ed avere problemi fisici c'è differenza. E comunque io chiarirei, andando avanti avanti così prima o poi ci si innamora.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*Mika*



MiKa ha detto:


> Tra trascurare ed avere problemi fisici c'è differenza. E comunque io chiarirei, andando avanti avanti così prima o poi ci si innamora.


Devo quotarti, vorrà dire che fra il prima... ed il poi vedremo come si sistemeranno gli equilibri.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2010)

Obiettivamente una scopata ogni quattro mesi è poco.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*vero*



Iris ha detto:


> Obiettivamente una scopata ogni quattro mesi è poco.


Quindi se i rapporti sono "poco", il sesso é poco, le relazionalità sono poche la soluzione adottata potrebbe essere il male minore???
Bruja


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non ne ha voglia. Punto. Non credo che scopi in giro. Lui dice di non averne voglia e basta. Io però la voglia ce l'ho, che devo fare?


E' successo anche a me. E mio marito mi diceva se non ti va bene così trovati un amante. Occasioni ne ho avute ma non sarei mai riuscita a tornare a casa, dopo. Poi è successo il contrario e si è innamorato. Di un'altra...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te. Ma tu non l'hai fatto per rispetto a lui o perché i tipi delle occasioni non ti piacevano particolarmente?


Non riuscivo a scindere, o forse avevo paura del cambiamento, non lo so. Chissà se le cose sarebbero andate diversamente se non avessi resistito alle tentazioni... Poi lui diceva così ma era morbosamente geloso e ogni uomo che mi guardava... cosa vuoi che voglia quello da te? Non illuderti eh, tu come qualsiasi altra... Ce n'è voluta per riacquistare autostima...


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*quintina*



quintina ha detto:


> Beh per me credo che lo sia. Voglio dire.... siccome il resto rimane comunque "tanto".... mi prendo quel "poco" che manca altrove, una volta ogni tanto, mi carico, e vado avanti. Ho trovato un mio equilibrio


E' esattamente quello che ho detto... un tuo equilibrio che deve stare bene a te e non essere parametro generale. La tua storia l'hai risolta così e se non hai rimpianti o remore, significa che sei in pace con te stessa, ed é quello che conta.
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (7 Gennaio 2010)

Quintina, giochi con il fuoco e non te ne rendi conto. Chi te l dice è una persona con un disturbo dipolare della personalità, è stato innescata in me una totale oscillazione che ho scoperto cosa significhi stare male e quindi capisco tuo marito. Ma c'è una cosa che non sai dei depressi, depresso non vuole dire persona smosciata, se scoprisse la tua tresca potrebbe rispondere al tradimento in un modo che non crederesti e finire molto ma molto male.
Poi sei libera di bearti di quanto sei brava come madre, come moglie e come amante, ma chi si bea troppo secondo me ha più mancanze che pregi.
Tu hai bisogno di sesso? E che ti frega se tuo marito non ha voglia? In fin dei conti non ho mai visto un uomo tirarsi indietro quando la donna si fa avanti in maniera molto ma molto evidente.


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*Daniele*

Credo che lei abbia già preso in considerazione questo evento... e per questo dico che ha fatto la sua scelta secondo i SUOI equilibri.
Bruja


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Invece lui si tira indietro Daniele! Mi dice "Ti prego, ti prego.... no..., dai.... per favore...." MI prega! Ti rendi conto?
> 
> Io so bene cosa vuol dire essere depressi. Ho sofferto di crisi depressive più di una volta in vita mia. So che non è bello nei suoi confronti, ma comunque sono abbastanza furba da non farmi beccare. E finché nessuno lo sa, nessuno ne soffre


Quintina io non ti giudico ma stai attenta, è un modo per allontanarsi sempre di più. E Daniele ha ragione quando ti dice che bisogna fare attenzione alle reazioni delle persone depresse.


----------



## Daniele (7 Gennaio 2010)

Quintina, io in quel momento che stavo male ho fatto cose che non posso dire, ma sinceramente so che avrei potuto uccidere senza alcun problema se avessi pensato che quella morte mi avrebbe dato un poco di respiro. E' stato il periodo più vilento della mia vita dove al mio passaggio potevano capitare dei disastri se qualcuno mi contrastava e sinceramente so che allora non mi fregava nulla della naturale convivenza tra esseri umani.
La depressione copisce in maniere differenti ma ho scoperto una cosa, che c'è sempre da temere.


----------



## Iris (7 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quindi se i rapporti sono "poco", il sesso é poco, le relazionalità sono poche la soluzione adottata potrebbe essere il male minore???
> Bruja


Esatto. Anche se sono della convinzione che si debba puntare non al male minore, ma al meglio. E la strada di Quintina le permette di schivare degli stati di solitudine, non di uscirne.


----------



## giobbe (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ti assicuro che sono donna al 200%!
> 
> Perché rimango con mi marito? Perché oltre alla questione sesso andiamo d'accordo, c'è molto affetto, abbiamo 2 figli, una casa, insomma... non sono sicura di voler mandare all'aria tutto solo per il fattore sesso



	 	 È come se lavorassi in una fabbrica e rubassi un po' di merce ogni tanto per rivenderla.
 Secondo te la fabbrica ti paga poco e pensi che sia giusto arrotondare lo stipendio in questo modo.
 Non vuoi licenziarti perché alla fin fine ti trovi bene in questo posto di lavoro anche se lo stipendio è basso.
 Pensi che il datore di lavoro non soffra perché non è a conoscenza dei tuoi furti e poi sei anche sei una dipendente dedicata.
 Può darsi che a te vada dritta, ma di solito queste storie finiscono male.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> È come se lavorassi in una fabbrica e rubassi un po' di merce ogni tanto per rivenderla.
> Secondo te la fabbrica ti paga poco e pensi che sia giusto arrotondare lo stipendio in questo modo.
> Non vuoi licenziarti perché alla fin fine ti trovi bene in questo posto di lavoro anche se lo stipendio è basso.
> Pensi che il datore di lavoro non soffra perché non è a conoscenza dei tuoi furti e poi sei anche sei una dipendente dedicata.
> ...


----------



## Daniele (7 Gennaio 2010)

Più che altro quintina capisco che tu possa avere delle esigenze, ma tu hai voluto condividere con tuo marito la tua vita nel bene e nel male, adesso è un momento di quelli brutti e se scoprisse la cosa sarebbe davvero una cosa bruttissima, molto peggio che un tradimento quando uno sta bene.
Io so che il sesso può avere una certa importanza, per questo io e la mia compagna abbiamo un patto di ferro per questo, ma lo abbiamo esplicitato prima, tu hai detto un tempo che avresti voluto rapporti sessuali sempre e comunque anche se lui stava male?


----------



## Papero (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Invece lui si tira indietro Daniele! Mi dice "Ti prego, ti prego.... no..., dai.... per favore...." MI prega! Ti rendi conto?
> 
> Io so bene cosa vuol dire essere depressi. Ho sofferto di crisi depressive più di una volta in vita mia. So che non è bello nei suoi confronti, ma comunque sono abbastanza furba da non farmi beccare. E finché nessuno lo sa, nessuno ne soffre



Se fa così un pò ti giustifico... ma parlarne con qualche specialista? Quanti anni ha quel poer'omo di tuo marito?


----------



## Bruja (7 Gennaio 2010)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Esatto. Anche se sono della convinzione che si debba puntare non al male minore, ma al meglio. E la strada di Quintina le permette di schivare degli stati di solitudine, non di uscirne.


Ri-esatto !!!
Schivare serve per un certo periodo, poi da certe situazioni é necessario trovare una via d'uscita risolvente.
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dal manuale del giovane casanova... si può fregiare del titolo di "seriale" solo il traditore che in 24 ore ha almeno 3 rapporti con 3 amanti diversi :carneval:


Figliuolo io sono seriale nel senso che sono alla fine della serie, oramai ho ampiamente scritto la mia pagina, e come l'anonimo vittoriano non mi resta che scrivere le mie memorie...vecchio solo e stanco...ancora con san cialis riesco a stare in piè:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> no, non mi sento in colpa, per niente, è questa la cosa che mi dà da pensare... io comunque continuo a sentirmi una brava mamma e perché no? anche una brava moglie, anzi, è per questo che ogni tanto penso che magari sono un po' schizofrenica, perché comunque mi chiedo "ma come faccio a scindere le cose così?", non so come faccio, però lo faccio....


No porca miseria, stai solo aprendo il vaso di pandora, e tutte le altre donne che fanno come te, ti tirerebbero i sassi in testa se sapessero...direbbero...ragazze...ci ha tradito!:carneval::carneval:
Dai Quenty, vai a leggerti qualche novella del boccaccio...assomigli a quella che torna dalle carampane del paese dopo che è stata a cacciare il diavolo nell'inferno...dall'eremita:carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Che patto di ferro avete? Noi non abbiamo fatto nessun patto, non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di chiedere una cosa del genere. E poi scusate ma lui mi ha tradita quando ero incinta, vi rendete conto? Incinta del primo figlio. E quando era neonato. E io comunque l'ho perdonato e sono rimasta con lui. E anche lì era "perché era depresso, e aveva paura di diventare papà, ecc." insomma alla fine sembrava quasi che la colpa fosse mia. *Ma io devo sempre giustificare tutto perché lui è depresso*? Quando ero depressa io però non è che mi rifiutassi di essere toccata da lui, anzi... io ero felice se facevamo l'amore.


No Quintina, assolutamente no. Però... hai tirato e tirato e alla fine è SOLO questo che concedi a te stessa? Non meriteresti un po' di più? Capisco anche che non è facile lasciare un uomo che non hai lasciato allora.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> ti assicuro che sono donna al 200%!
> 
> Perché rimango con mi marito? Perché oltre alla questione sesso andiamo d'accordo, c'è molto affetto, abbiamo 2 figli, una casa, insomma... non sono sicura di voler mandare all'aria tutto solo per il fattore sesso


Temo che non mi abbia capito nessuno.
Non credo che una donna si soddisfi ogni due mesi facendo sesso più volte in due giorni.
Certo meglio che niente, ma il sesso è meglio un po' più frequente e meno intensivo, secondo me.
Perché vivi da anni con un uomo con cui hai rapporti sessuali insoddisfacenti? Perché sono insoddisfacenti? Non c'è modo di migliorare la situazione?
Meglio uno sconosciuto di una persona che ti vuole bene? Davvero?
Perché?
Che intesa può esserci con una persona che non ti conosce?
Ti ha coinvolto proprio perché sconosciuto?
Avrei anche altre domande... 


P.S. Ritiro quello che ho scritto sulla mentalità matematica: qualche problema con le percentuali lo hai.. :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo che non mi abbia capito nessuno.
> Non credo che una donna si soddisfi ogni due mesi facendo sesso più volte in due giorni.
> Certo meglio che niente, ma il sesso è meglio un po' più frequente e meno intensivo, secondo me.
> Perché vivi da anni con un uomo con cui hai rapporti sessuali insoddisfacenti? Perché sono insoddisfacenti? Non c'è modo di migliorare la situazione?
> ...



Persa, queste sono "terapie d'urto" , a male estremo, estremo rimedio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa, queste sono "terapie d'urto" , a male estremo, estremo rimedio


 E i sentimenti di tutti messi in cantina.


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E i sentimenti di tutti messi *in cantina.*


*Peggio ... te la ricordi* *questa*​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeL35m2HL5Y

*il testo *

http://www.angolotesti.it/R/testi_canzoni_renato_zero_1412/testo_canzone_sesso_o_esse_35727.html​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2010)

Ma Renato è un romantico uomo di altri tempi...


----------



## Mari' (7 Gennaio 2010)

... hai ragione, non ci sono piu' certi valori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... hai ragione, non ci sono piu' certi valori.


 Ascoltavo l'altro giorno il doppio cd di Baglioni Q.P.G.A. e pensavo, ma quale 18enne di oggi potrebbe riconoscersi in "..e mani sempre più ansiose di cose proibite" o "..e la paura e la voglia di essere nudi"?


----------



## Mari' (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ascoltavo l'altro giorno il doppio cd di Baglioni Q.P.G.A. e pensavo, ma quale 18enne di oggi potrebbe riconoscersi in "..e mani sempre più ansiose di cose proibite" o "..e la paura e la voglia di essere nudi"?


Mah! ... non so che dirti.


Pero un'idea ce l'ho
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
E' tutta colpa di Berlusconi, e della sinistra inesistente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma il sesso è meglio un po' più frequente e meno intensivo, secondo me.


Cosa intendi per meno intensivo?


----------



## Nobody (8 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo io sono seriale nel senso che sono alla fine della serie, oramai ho ampiamente scritto la mia pagina, e come l'anonimo vittoriano non mi resta che scrivere le mie memorie...vecchio solo e stanco...ancora con san cialis riesco a stare in piè:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 se se... questi sono solo alibi e sotterfugi :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per meno intensivo?


 Non ho riletto, ma evidenziava la ripetizione.


----------



## Bruja (8 Gennaio 2010)

*Mari'*

Una versione aggiornata di:  "Piove governo ladro???":carneval:
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo che non mi abbia capito nessuno.
> Non credo che una donna si soddisfi ogni due mesi facendo sesso più volte in due giorni.
> Certo meglio che niente, ma il sesso è meglio un po' più frequente e meno intensivo, secondo me.
> Perché vivi da anni con un uomo con cui hai rapporti sessuali insoddisfacenti? Perché sono insoddisfacenti? Non c'è modo di migliorare la situazione?
> ...


Persa che darei per una notte di sesso con te...
Così ti insegno...ti spiego...ti inizio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Persa che darei per una notte di sesso con te...
> Così ti insegno...ti spiego...ti inizio...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Piuttosto ...mi faccio suora...  se sei nel sesso come scrivi... :racchia:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Piuttosto ...mi faccio suora...  se sei nel sesso come scrivi... :racchia:


Amore...sono molti anni che sei suora...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (10 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amore...sono molti anni che sei suora...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



...una risposta del genere...

non me l'aspettavo da un conte:unhappy:  :unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...una risposta del genere...
> 
> non me l'aspettavo da un conte:unhappy: :unhappy:


I conti non sono tutti uguali... :mrgreen: e a volte non tornano... :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I conti non sono tutti uguali... :mrgreen: e a volte non tornano... :rotfl:


 :mrgreen::up:


----------



## Amarax (10 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I conti non sono tutti uguali... :mrgreen: *e a volte non tornano...* :rotfl:


... a volte si :mrgreen:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

*Avere la sensazione di essere traditi*

Secondo voi è possibile riuscire a percepire se si è traditi senza evidenti  prove?? Ultimamente ho questa sensazione che mi sta logorando. Ho il sospetto che la mia ragazza mi abbia tradito con una persona che conosciamo entrambi e che ha degli amici in comune con me. Frequentando questi amici ho l'impressione che mi deridano e soprattuto che mi nascondano qualcosa. Non so piu' come fare. La mia ragazza sono mesi che mi giura di non avermi mai tradito, ma la sensazione persiste e vivere nel dubbio mi logora ancora di piu'!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> Secondo voi è possibile riuscire a percepire se si è traditi senza evidenti prove?? Ultimamente ho questa sensazione che mi sta logorando. Ho il sospetto che la mia ragazza mi abbia tradito con una persona che conosciamo entrambi e che ha degli amici in comune con me. Frequentando questi amici ho l'impressione che mi deridano e soprattuto che mi nascondano qualcosa. Non so piu' come fare. La mia ragazza sono mesi che mi giura di non avermi mai tradito, ma la sensazione persiste e vivere nel dubbio mi logora ancora di piu'!


 Ma perché pensi questo?
Cosa nel suo comportamento te l'ha fatto sospettare?


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

In realtà non ci sono vere e proprie motivazioni. A parte l'atteggiamento allusivo dei miei amici (che sono anche amici di questa persona), una volta ho avuto la sensazione che si guardassero con complicità e tutte le volte che lo incontravamo in giro  lei faceva dei sorrisetti. Lo so che sono dei futili motivi, però credimi sono parecchi anni che stiamo insieme e mai e poi mai il mio istinto mi aveva portato a pensare ad una cosa del genere. Sono solo sensazioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> In realtà non ci sono vere e proprie motivazioni. A parte l'atteggiamento allusivo dei miei amici (che sono anche amici di questa persona), una volta ho avuto la sensazione che si guardassero con complicità e tutte le volte che lo incontravamo in giro lei faceva dei sorrisetti. Lo so che sono dei futili motivi, però credimi sono parecchi anni che stiamo insieme e mai e poi mai il mio istinto mi aveva portato a pensare ad una cosa del genere. Sono solo sensazioni.


 Ma il ragazzo presunto amante che tipo è? A lei piaceva? Tra voi ci sono stai cambiamenti?
Cosa ti preoccupa: il tradimento o lo scherno?


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

E' un tipo piacente, ma teoricamente non è il suo tipo. Praticamente non ci ha mai parlato e a quanto dice avrebbe difficoltà anche a riconoscerlo in giro. Diciamo che i cambiamenti li ho notati dal momento che ho cominciato a fidarmi dell'istinto. Sembrava piu' distante e non facevamo molto spesso l'amore, anche se per quanto riguarda questo aspetto abbiamo sempre mantenuto una certa costanza. Entrambi gli aspetti mi preoccupano, sia lo scherno che il tradimento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> E' un tipo piacente, ma teoricamente non è il suo tipo. Praticamente non ci ha mai parlato e a quanto dice avrebbe difficoltà anche a riconoscerlo in giro. Diciamo che i cambiamenti li ho notati dal momento che ho cominciato a fidarmi dell'istinto. Sembrava piu' distante e non facevamo molto spesso l'amore, anche se per quanto riguarda questo aspetto abbiamo sempre mantenuto una certa costanza. Entrambi gli aspetti mi preoccupano, sia lo scherno che il tradimento.


 Se si fosse trattato di un tradimento episodico credi che varrebbe la pena saperlo?
Forse tutti questi dubbi nascono invece da una fase del vostro rapporto in cui dovete fare un salto di qualiità verso un approfondimento del dialogo non su possibili altri, ma su voi due, su quello che provate.
Vaii in libreria e leggiti qualcosa sulla paura dell'intimità.


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

Per quanto lei sia convincente e sembri sincera, sono piu' di 5 mesi che i dubbi mi divorano. Me l'ha detto in tutti i modi, me l'ha perfino giurato! Ma alla fine i dubbi ritornano sempre, soprattutto quando esco con i miei amici. Il problema è che questa situazione ci sta distruggendo entrambi. Per assurdo se mi avesse tradito veramente a questo punto vorrei saperlo, per non continuare a vivere con l'angoscia del dubbio.


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

Se si fosse trattato di un tradimento episodico con una persona al di fuori dei nostri spazi, credo anch'io che non ne varrebbe la pena saperlo. Ma in questo caso il presunto amante fa parte delle mie amicizie, abita nel mio palazzo e questo sinceramente non potrei mai perdonarglielo. Comunque grazie, cercherò di seguire il tuo consiglio..


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

Se si fosse trattato di un tradimento episodico con una persona al di fuori dei nostri spazi, credo anch'io che non ne varrebbe la pena saperlo. Ma in questo caso il presunto amante fa parte delle mie amicizie, abita nel mio palazzo e questo sinceramente non potrei mai perdonarglielo. Comunque grazie, cercherò di seguire il tuo consiglio..


----------



## Verena67 (10 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio, benvenuto.

Fatti un unica domanda.

Preferisci vivere con lei, o senza di lei?

Se è la prima, ingoia le presunte corna, e dimentica.

Altrimenti lasciala.


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

Ciao Verena, grazie del benvenuto. Purtroppo penso che continuando cosi' in ogni caso ci lasceremo. Ingoiare le presunte corna credo sia impossibile visto che il  suo presunto amante abita nel mio palazzo e frequentiamo gli stessi amici. Sinceramente tengo molto anche alla mia dignità e far finta tutti i giorni che non sia successo niente, quando quasi tutte le persone con cui parlo sanno benissimo del presunto tradimento, non so quanto potrebbe farmi bene. Anzi credo che alla lunga mi annienterebbe.


----------



## Antonio76 (10 Gennaio 2010)

Quando alla mia ragazza ho fatto presente questi sospetti, mi ha preso per matto. Secondo lei sono paranoico e non riesce a spiegarsi come ho potuto costruire tutta questa storia senza evidenti  prove,  basandomi solo sul mio istinto. Dover ingoiare le presunte corna, passando anche per matto non potrei proprio accettarlo. C'è un limite a tutto.. Se invece quanto dice è vero e quindi il mio istinto ha sbagliato clamorosamente, comincio a pensare di avere un problema io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> Quando alla mia ragazza ho fatto presente questi sospetti, mi ha preso per matto. Secondo lei sono paranoico e non riesce a spiegarsi come ho potuto costruire tutta questa storia senza evidenti prove, basandomi solo sul mio istinto. Dover ingoiare le presunte corna, passando anche per matto non potrei proprio accettarlo. C'è un limite a tutto.. Se invece quanto dice è vero e quindi il mio istinto ha sbagliato clamorosamente, comincio a pensare di avere un problema io.


Dal tuo racconto ho notato anch'io un atteggiamento paranoide, ma non è certo una diagnosi di paranoia (cosa ben grave), ma il segno di una tua modalità di reagire.
Ognuno reagisce in modo o depressivo o paranoide o aggressivo ecc.
Però leggo che, come ti avevo chiesto perché lo avevo già rilevato, ti tormenta l'idea della derisione sociale.
Credo che sia un segno di un tuo bisogno di conferme. Me lo fa sospettare anche la frequenza con cui nomini la cerchia di amici come se fosse quella, e non quella con la tua ragazza, la relazione principale.
E' una cosa normale da giovanissimi, ma che deve inquietare dopo una certa età.
Mi sembra di intravvedere che la ragazza per te non sia importante per il valore in sè di lei come persona e per il vostro rapporto, ma come completamento della tua immagine sociale.
Che ne dici?


----------



## Daniele (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio, mi sa che tu hai un problema ed è estremamente di autostima. Hai fatto male a parlare cn lei di queste tue sensazioni senza alcune prove, anche perchè se lo avesse fatto le poche prove che potevi trovare saranno state accuratamente cancellate e poi perchè è più probabile che sia davvero una tua fantasia.
Una soluzione? io la ho ed è semplice.
Se questi presunti amici ti deridono, perchè tu e la tua lei uscite con loro, evitate e vedrai che le cose cambieranno.


----------



## Antonio76 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Caio Daniele, in realtà  non sono mai uscito insieme alla mia ragazza con queste persone, anzi non la conoscono proprio. L'unica persona che la conosce è questo presunto amante, che come ho detto negi altri post abita nel mio palazzo e c'è stato modo di presentargliela. Inoltre con questa persona la mia ragazza non ci ha mai parlato, non siamo mai usciti tutti insieme. Quindi per quanto ne so io sono 2 perfetti estranei. 
Per quanto riguarda i mie amici, i loro scherni sono allusivi ad un presunto tradimento della mia ragazza nonostante non l'abbiano mai vista. Devo dire che da quando mi sono fidanzato mi sono parecchio distaccato da loro, anche perchè il mio stile di vita è notevolmente cambiato e non ci stavo piu' molto bene. Comunque nonostante  questo ci siamo sempre tenuti in contatto fino a questi ultimi mesi.. Quello che mi chiedo è come possono fare delle allusioni se non l'hanno mai vista prima?? L'unica persona che può averglielo detto è questo presunto amante.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> Caio Daniele, in realtà non sono mai uscito insieme alla mia ragazza con queste persone, anzi non la conoscono proprio. L'unica persona che la conosce è questo presunto amante, che come ho detto negi altri post abita nel mio palazzo e c'è stato modo di presentargliela. Inoltre con questa persona la mia ragazza non ci ha mai parlato, non siamo mai usciti tutti insieme. Quindi per quanto ne so io sono 2 perfetti estranei.
> Per quanto riguarda i mie amici, i loro scherni sono allusivi ad un presunto tradimento della mia ragazza nonostante non l'abbiano mai vista. Devo dire che da quando mi sono fidanzato mi sono parecchio distaccato da loro, anche perchè il mio stile di vita è notevolmente cambiato e non ci stavo piu' molto bene. Comunque nonostante questo ci siamo sempre tenuti in contatto fino a questi ultimi mesi.. Quello che mi chiedo è come possono fare delle allusioni se non l'hanno mai vista prima?? L'unica persona che può averglielo detto è questo presunto amante.


 Mi pare di capire che è poco che stiate insieme e mi sembra strano ti tradisca: questa è la fase 'rose e fiori' e tradirebbe solo una 'seriale', credo!
Però è strano che tu non l'abbia presentata ai tuoi amici. Ti  vergogni di lei? O di loro? C'è qualche ragione? capisco staccarsi un pò dal gruppo, dopo qualche tempo, ma non è che alla fine sia tutta... gelosia?!?!?! Loro sono forse gelosi di te e di questa donna sconosciuta, tu magari ti senti tagliato fuori, anche se per tua volontà, e cerchi un modo per distaccarti da lei!?!?!? Anche inconsciamente....


----------



## Antonio76 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dal tuo racconto ho notato anch'io un atteggiamento paranoide, ma non è certo una diagnosi di paranoia (cosa ben grave), ma il segno di una tua modalità di reagire.
> Ognuno reagisce in modo o depressivo o paranoide o aggressivo ecc.
> Però leggo che, come ti avevo chiesto perché lo avevo già rilevato, ti tormenta l'idea della derisione sociale.
> Credo che sia un segno di un tuo bisogno di conferme. Me lo fa sospettare anche la frequenza con cui nomini la cerchia di amici come se fosse quella, e non quella con la tua ragazza, la relazione principale.
> ...


E' vero che ultimamente sto attraversando un periodo non felice dovuto soprattutto a questa storia. Tempo fa soffrivo di depressione, quindi potrebbe anche essere una ricaduta. La cosa che mi tormenta di piu' è l'idea che la persona che amo piu' al mondo possa tradirmi con un mio amico. Sarebbe un doppio tradimento fatto davanti ai miei occhi! Sarebbe molto , ma molto piu' grave di una scappatella con una persona mai vista e conosciuta.. non pensi?
Ho rinunciato alla mia immagine sociale tanti anni fa scegliendo uno stile di vita opposto a quello che svolgevo prima con la mia cerchia di amici. Mi sono distaccato da loro proprio perchè la mia ragazza è molto piu' importante..


----------



## Antonio76 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che è poco che stiate insieme e mi sembra strano ti tradisca: questa è la fase 'rose e fiori' e tradirebbe solo una 'seriale', credo!
> Però è strano che tu non l'abbia presentata ai tuoi amici. Ti  vergogni di lei? O di loro? C'è qualche ragione? capisco staccarsi un pò dal gruppo, dopo qualche tempo, ma non è che alla fine sia tutta... gelosia?!?!?! Loro sono forse gelosi di te e di questa donna sconosciuta, tu magari ti senti tagliato fuori, anche se per tua volontà, e cerchi un modo per distaccarti da lei!?!?!? Anche inconsciamente....


Stiamo insieme da 3 anni, però a marzo scorso abbiamo passato un brutto periodo e c'è stata diciamo una piccola crisi. Infatti è proprio in quel periodo che penso possa essere successo il fattaccio. Ci sono delle coincidenze che mi hanno messo in allarme. Per esempio lei in quel periodo frequentava un corso  nello stesso posto dove lui invece lavorava; quindi possono essersi incontrati benissimo.
Ammetto di essere un po' geloso di natura, ma una cosa del genere non mi era mai successa( non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene, ma ho sentito il tradimento sulla mia pelle anche senza avere la certezza che fosse veramente accaduto). Non mi vergogno di lei e fondamentalmente neanche di loro.  L'unico problema è lo stile di vita di queste persone, che anni fa era anche il mio. Diciamo che ad un certo punto io ho deciso di darci un taglio e ho scelto quindi di allontanarmi da quella cerchia di persone, anche se non del tutto.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Il tutto ha confini "paranoici" notevoli.

Un caso di gelosia ossessiva, può essere?

Non c'è uno straccio di prova...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> Stiamo insieme da 3 anni, però a marzo scorso abbiamo passato un brutto periodo e c'è stata diciamo una piccola crisi. Infatti è proprio in quel periodo che penso possa essere successo il fattaccio. Ci sono delle coincidenze che mi hanno messo in allarme. Per esempio lei in quel periodo frequentava un corso nello stesso posto dove lui invece lavorava; quindi possono essersi incontrati benissimo.
> Ammetto di essere un po' geloso di natura, ma una cosa del genere non mi era mai successa( non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene, ma ho sentito il tradimento sulla mia pelle anche senza avere la certezza che fosse veramente accaduto). Non mi vergogno di lei e fondamentalmente neanche di loro. L'unico problema è lo stile di vita di queste persone, che anni fa era anche il mio. Diciamo che ad un certo punto io ho deciso di darci un taglio e ho scelto quindi di allontanarmi da quella cerchia di persone, anche se non del tutto.


forse dovresti aiutarci a capire meglio... erano e sono metallari? fumano canne nei centri sociali? rapinano vecchiette? qui è tutto anonimo, quello che cerco di capire è il rapporto fra lei e loro. Fra te e loro...


----------



## Antonio76 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> forse dovresti aiutarci a capire meglio... erano e sono metallari? fumano canne nei centri sociali? rapinano vecchiette? qui è tutto anonimo, quello che cerco di capire è il rapporto fra lei e loro. Fra te e loro...


Diciamo che fanno una vita piuttosto sregolata e che hanno molti vizi. Fra me e loro si può dire che il rapporto ora non ci sia quasi piu'.. Fra lei e loro non c'è mai stato.. L'unica persona in comune con loro è il presunto amante.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> Diciamo che fanno una vita piuttosto sregolata e che hanno molti vizi. Fra me e loro si può dire che il rapporto ora non ci sia quasi piu'.. Fra lei e loro non c'è mai stato.. L'unica persona in comune con loro è il presunto amante.


intendevo capire se non li frequenti da quando stai con lei oppure è lei che ti ha chiesto di non frequentarli, o non li vedevi da 3 anni prima di conoscere lei.... 
E mi chiedo anche se voi conviviate e che progetti avete per il futuro, se lei oggi ti pare diversa oppure è la stessa di 2 anni fa, ad esempio.


----------



## Daniele (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antoniooooo, è sol una fantasia, adesso ne sono più che certo. I tuoi amici ce l'hanno con te perchè li hai lasciati, sono semplicemente gelosi ed hanno usato questa cosa per ingelosirti, mi sembra evidente.
Questa voce è solamente inventata da persone che si vede ti  conoscono bene e sanno come reagiresti, in effetti stai distruggendo il tuo rapporto per un qualcosa che non è successo.
pensa che la mia compagna fu accusata dal suo primo ragazzo di averlo tradito con un suo amico, si mollarono per quello e la cosa brutta era che non era vero.
lei giustamente incavolata dopo accuse e controaccuse anche dopo decise di scoparsi il tizio così da buttargli in faccia la cosa...sai che la sua vendetta fece davvero male? Vorresti che la tua ragazza andasse a letto con lui solo per grande ripicca a te? Non sai quante cose si possono fare per ripicca, solo per ferire una persona quando quella ci ha stremato, quindi calmati e pensa che davvero non è successo nulla.


----------



## Antonio76 (11 Gennaio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> intendevo capire se non li frequenti da quando stai con lei oppure è lei che ti ha chiesto di non frequentarli, o non li vedevi da 3 anni prima di conoscere lei....
> E mi chiedo anche se voi conviviate e che progetti avete per il futuro, se lei oggi ti pare diversa oppure è la stessa di 2 anni fa, ad esempio.


Ho cominiciato a smettere di frequentarli da quando sto con lei.. Prima li vedevo e facevo lo stesso tipo di vita sregolata. Conoscendo lei ho messo la testa a posto in tutti i sensi e per farlo ho preferito allontanarmi da quegli ambienti. Non mi ha mai chiesto di non frequentarli, è stata una mia scelta.
Non conviviamo, ma abbiamo intenzione di farlo appena avremo una stabilità economica. Comunque abbiamo dei progetti insieme
Come ti dicevo prima ho cominiciato a sentirla diversa da marzo scorso. Poi da li' sono iniziati i sospetti e le cose sono andate peggiorando.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Gennaio 2010)

Antonio76 ha detto:


> ..... Ingoiare le *presunte corna* credo sia impossibile visto che il suo *presunto amante abita nel mio palazzo e frequentiamo gli stessi amici*. Sinceramente tengo molto anche alla mia *dignità *e *far finta tutti i giorni che non sia successo niente*, ............... *le persone con cui parlo sanno benissimo del presunto tradimento*, ............


ma ti leggi?
come ingoi quancosa che forse, probabilmente non esiste?
la tua dignità te la stai sminuzzando da solo e mi sembra che tieni più a lei che alla ragazza
cosa sanno tutte 'ste persone?
non sanno benissimo una beneamata biiip, sei tu che (da come dici) presumi che sappiano una cosa che presumibilmente potrebbe non esistere


----------



## Mari' (16 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei una donna davvero?
> Normalmente sono gli uomini che vedono il sesso come una sosta per il rifornimento e hanno un'idea aritmetica del sesso.
> Rivedevo l'altro giorno "Maledetto il giorno che ti ho incontrata" di Verdone e il personaggio della Buj diceva "Sembrate dei geometri!"
> Se invece sei proprio una donna... mah.
> Perché resti in un matrimonio che è solo coabitazione? Un motivo ci sarà.


Leggendo qua e la'  sai Persa, mi sono chiesta:

Ma i post di "Quintina" in cui diceva:- E' ufficiale: io sono una traditrice seriale. 

Prima di Natale ho rivisto il tipo di FB... per chi si ricorda... Ho passato 7 ore con lui. Abbiamo fatto sesso, ri-fatto sesso, poi abbiamo cenato, chiacchierato, abbiamo guardato un film, e abbiamo rifatto sesso, tanto sesso.....

Con mio marito non lo faccio da più di 4 mesi ormai.

Perché l'ho rifatto? perché avevo voglia di farlo, ecco. tanta voglia. E ho fatto il pieno. Adesso per un po' sono a posto. Che vi devo dire? E' così... io ho voglia di farlo... magari non tutti i giorni - e infatti erano passati 2 mesi dalla volta precedente - ma ogni tanto ho voglia di farlo, ragazzi, io non ho ancora 40 anni, non ho ancora raggiunto la pace dei sensi -  
*
... che fine hanno fatto? :mrgreen: :mexican:*
 

Un altro "imene" ri-fatto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Questo forum a volte sembra sempre di piu' la succursale C.I.M. con tanto di  reparto di chirurgia estetica 

Gatto ci cova :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la'  sai Persa, mi sono chiesta:
> 
> Ma i post di "Quintina" in cui diceva:- E' ufficiale: io sono una traditrice seriale.
> 
> ...


Ferma Marì, Quintina è na DONNA, e non una carampana.
Almeno lei è sincera con sè stessa.
E fa quello che deve fare.
A ciascuno il suo.
Qua troppa gente scrive i peccati degli altri.
Cristo almeno si limitò a scriverli sulla sabbia.
Aveva una DONNA da salvare dalle pietre.

Non toccatemi Quintina...
Quintina è il mio mito!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2010)

Marì ma che fai, mi spii??????? 

Che ti frega se li ho cancellati? Se li ho cancellati ci sarò un motivo no? tanto ormai mi avevate risposto.

Comunque niente chirurgia, tranquilla. Io sono qui, e il mio imene...... amen!

Grazie per il tuo interessamento: sono commossa!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Marì ma che fai, mi spii???????
> 
> Che ti frega se li ho cancellati? Se li ho cancellati ci sarò un motivo no? tanto ormai mi avevate risposto.
> 
> ...


Ciao Quenty...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Dai che te frega dell'imene...
L'imene...
Mai conosciuto in vita mia...
Mai voluto avere affari con le vergini...
Nè con quelle stolte
Nè con quelle sagge..

Ecco lo sposo corretegli incontro...porco can, se non son pì che lesto a scappare...mi "perdo"...e divento perso.:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ferma Marì, Quintina è na DONNA, e non una carampana.
> Almeno lei è sincera con sè stessa.
> E fa quello che deve fare.
> A ciascuno il suo.
> ...


E chi te la tocca :sci:




quintina ha detto:


> Marì ma che fai, mi spii???????
> 
> Che ti frega se li ho cancellati? Se li ho cancellati ci sarò un motivo no? tanto ormai mi avevate risposto.
> 
> ...


:natale:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi te la tocca :sci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddio Marì...sono stato dall'andrologo sai...e mi ha detto...
Ucci ucci ucci...
quanti peccatucci...
Sei un circolare...e non un seriale.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2010)

Merry Christmas to you too, Marì!



Peace & Love!


Imen........... ops! Amen!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Merry Christmas to you too, Marì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2010)

*Peace&Love sempre!*



quintina ha detto:


> Merry Christmas to you too, Marì!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... fai tu ... come meglio ti aggrada


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leggendo qua e la'  sai Persa, mi sono chiesta:
> 
> Ma i post di "Quintina" in cui diceva:- E' ufficiale: io sono una traditrice seriale.
> 
> ...


 Ma se non c'è più (non me n'ero accorta) come hai fatto a trovarlo?


----------



## Mari' (17 Gennaio 2010)

*Eccolo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se non c'è più (non me n'ero accorta) come hai fatto a trovarlo?


*
Sta a pagina 12:*

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=6613&postcount=112


----------



## Antonio76 (17 Gennaio 2010)

Ciao Quintina! Ti faccio una domanda.. Ma se venissi a sapere che anche tuo marito fa sesso con un'altra donna perchè aveva tanta voglia di farlo e per fare il pieno, come reagiresti?? Poi dipende anche dai punti di vista.. ci sono coppie che nonostante siano al corrente dei tradimenti del proprio partner, vivono comunque serenamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Sta a pagina 12:*
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=6613&postcount=112


 Ah ...come mia citazione! Capisco. :idea:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Gennaio 2010)

*Antonio76*

A quel punto dovrebbe ammettere che non ha voglia di farlo con ME e non che non ha voglia di farlo IN ASSOLUTO


Per quanto mi riguarda.... certo non è che la cosa mi farebbe saltare dalla gioia, ma non credo nemmeno che cadrei dal pero e che sarebbe una cosa del tutto inaspettata, visto che io e lui sono più di 4 mesi che non facciamo niente di niente, e secondo me non è normale che una coppia non faccia niente di niente


----------



## contepinceton (17 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> A quel punto dovrebbe ammettere che non ha voglia di farlo con ME e non che non ha voglia di farlo IN ASSOLUTO
> 
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda.... certo non è che la cosa mi farebbe saltare dalla gioia, ma non credo nemmeno che cadrei dal pero e che sarebbe una cosa del tutto inaspettata, visto che io e lui sono più di 4 mesi che non facciamo niente di niente, e secondo me non è normale che una coppia non faccia niente di niente


Già, non è normale, ma solo dopo sai, solo DOPO, sono pronti a dirti, oh sai se avessi saputo che andavi con altri, non mi sarei comportato così, ti avrei fatto questo, quello e quell'altro...sempre DOPO, intanto però...


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2010)

*...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Già, non è normale, ma solo dopo sai, solo DOPO, sono pronti a dirti, oh sai se avessi saputo che andavi con altri, non mi sarei comportato così, ti avrei fatto questo, quello e quell'altro...sempre DOPO, intanto però...


E perché non é sempre la stessa solfa anche per il tradimento in maniera speculare... solo DOPO si dice che se ai fosse fatto questo, quello e quell'altro non si arrivava a tradire.
La verità é che il tradimento é insito nella natura umana e dipende dalla stoffa e dallo spessore della persone resistervi o  , meglio, arruivare ad un chiarimento ante tradimento.
Questo però presuppone una trasparenza ed una chiarezza interiore che esula dal tipo di rapporto che si haquasi sempre con il/la partner... Il problema é il rispetto verso SE' STESSI più che verso chi ci sta in coppia.
Bruja


----------



## petra (18 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> E perché non é sempre la stessa solfa anche per il tradimento in maniera speculare... solo DOPO si dice che se ai fosse fatto questo, quello e quell'altro non si arrivava a tradire. E se si tradisse senza un perchè vero e reale? Se si tradisse non per una mancanza del partner ma per una mancanza nostra?
> La verità é che il tradimento é insito nella natura umana e dipende dalla stoffa e dallo spessore della persone resistervi o , meglio, arruivare ad un chiarimento ante tradimento. Ma se non è possibile un chiarimento ante-tradimento, per un qualsivoglia motivo?
> Questo però presuppone una trasparenza ed una chiarezza interiore che esula dal tipo di rapporto che si haquasi sempre con il/la partner... Il problema é il rispetto verso SE' STESSI più che verso chi ci sta in coppia.
> Bruja


Solo una mia opinione!


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2010)

Il tradiumento è sempre per una mancanza personale, sicuramente il traditore è una persona piccola piccola quasi insignificante per se stessa anche se dà l'idea di essere una persona forte, tutte le scusanti sono cavolate, sentirsi stretti nel rapporto, l'accorgersi che qualcosa non va non sono scusanti o si parla o si diviene dei vermicelli a vita.
La cosa peggiore è quelli che si autoassolvono, decisamente comici, direi che sono quelli che mi fanno più ridere.
Quando si fa del male del genere bisogna tenere la bocca chiusa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che dobbiamo assolverci e sorapttutto bisogna aver il coraggio di dire in futuro a chi verrà che abbiamo tradito, in fin dei conti sta a quello vedere se continuare con il rischio oppure no.
Traditori si nasce, non si diventa ecco perchè alcuni tradiscono ed altri no, alcune sono persona grandi, alcune sono solo personcine, ma non c'è modo per saperlo (peccato!).
Quindi i tradtori seriali sono solo persone che hanno accettato ion pieno di essere delle persone non normo dotate in un certo punto, diamogli atto di essere delle persone da aiutare, magari con dei bellissimi psicofarmaci e quant'altro, in fondo potrebbero anche guarire.
PS: Sono stato sotto psico farmaci e mi hanno fatto più male che bene, li consiglio ai traditori seriali per questo, conoscerebbero cosa vuol dire stare  male davvero.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradiumento è sempre per una mancanza personale, sicuramente il traditore è una persona piccola piccola quasi insignificante per se stessa anche se dà l'idea di essere una persona forte, tutte le scusanti sono cavolate, sentirsi stretti nel rapporto, l'accorgersi che qualcosa non va non sono scusanti o si parla o si diviene dei vermicelli a vita.
> La cosa peggiore è quelli che si autoassolvono, decisamente comici, direi che sono quelli che mi fanno più ridere.
> Quando si fa del male del genere bisogna tenere la bocca chiusa, ma con ciò non vuol dire che dobbiamo assolverci e sorapttutto bisogna aver il coraggio di dire in futuro a chi verrà che abbiamo tradito, in fin dei conti sta a quello vedere se continuare con il rischio oppure no.
> Traditori si nasce, non si diventa ecco perchè alcuni tradiscono ed altri no, alcune sono persona grandi, alcune sono solo personcine, ma non c'è modo per saperlo (peccato!).
> ...


 
Già dato.


Sono pure in terapia.

Altri consigli? La castrazione chimica? E per le donne? La cintura di castità?


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2010)

petra ha detto:


> Solo una mia opinione!


...

Cito dalla tua risposta:

E se si tradisse senza un perchè vero e reale? Se si tradisse non per una mancanza del partner ma per una mancanza nostra? Può accadere ma in quel caso il prezzo della "mancanza" bisognerebbe fare in modo di non farla pagare più di tanto all'altra persona...

Ma se non è possibile un chiarimento ante-tradimento, per un qualsivoglia motivo? Anche se non é possibile l'ante... poi il tempo per ammettere che si é scivolati nella tentazione lo si può sempre trovare e trattare il partner con la considerazione che avremmo per qualsiasi estraneo ...  
Noi siamo sempre in grado di essere teorici nei rapporti umani, ma quando i problemi sono nostri dobbiamo tenere conto dei sentimenti che ci velano l'obiettività. Ci scusiamo perché ci convinciamo che cedere ai sentimenti o alle sensazioni ia "umano" e quindi perdonabile. 
Potrebbe salvarci il pentimento, ma a dirtela tutta di traditori pentiti ne ho visti sempre pochini, e rientrano nei ranghi...
Bruja


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Già dato.
> 
> 
> Sono pure in terapia.
> ...


Semplice cura? Un bel ceffone dal partner da un lato e dall'altro, dei bei sacconi neri pieni della roba del traditore ovviamente mal trattati magari per fare in modo che qualcosa si rompa pure ed un bel "ciao ciao"! Questa è la soluzione per tutti i traditori, universale e funzionante alla perfezione, perchè quando si impara che un atteggiamento è punito...strano ma vero quell'atteggiamento non viene più perseguito.
Come vedi, niente di drastico, solo un bel calcione nel sedere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Già dato.
> 
> 
> Sono pure in terapia.
> ...


 Se pensi che il tradimento sia conseguenza di un tuo problema per il quale sei già in cura, forse bisogna aggiustare la cura.
Ma altrove avevi detto che era l'unica soluzione possibile a una situazione oggettiva di responsabilità di tuo marito (depresso e freddo)... o ricordo male?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2010)

Persa io sono in cura per tanti motivi, non solo per quello. Credo che il tradimento in sè sia solo uno dei tanti tasselli. Io non do "la colpa" a mio marito. Però dico anche che quando lui non era così distaccato, così assente, io non lo tradivo. Quindi la colpa è tutta mia ma sicuramente le due cose sono collegate


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma altrove avevi detto che era l'unica soluzione possibile a una situazione oggettiva di responsabilità di tuo marito (depresso e freddo)... o ricordo male?


Persa, la sai la cosa più buffa? Di depresione ed affini ne so qualcosa io, ma di certo tradire perchè non si scopa perchè l'altro è depresso mi sembra andare molto contro su uno dei doveri del matrimonio.
Sinceramente un depresso che scopre che per colpa della sua malattia la moglie lo ha messo becco per me sarebbbe forse una delle persone più pericolose da trovarsi davanti appena lo scopre.
Quintina, donna avvisata mezza salvata, se per un calore inguinale devi poi rischiare cose brutte non so se ne valga la pena :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele
mio marito non è così.
E' una persona passiva. Non prende mai decisioni. Non ce lo vedo proprio a fare il pazzo.
Perché se è depresso non si fa curare? Devo portarlo con la forza da un dottore? Perché io mi sto facendo curare e lui no? Io sto scavando dentro di me, sto ripercorrendo tutte le fasi della mia vita, addirittura mi stanno tornando alla mente ricordi che avevo rimosso. Almeno io uno sforzo lo sto facendo, nonostante ciò che pensate voi di me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa io sono in cura per tanti motivi, non solo per quello. Credo che il tradimento in sè sia solo uno dei tanti tasselli. Io non do "la colpa" a mio marito. Però dico anche che quando lui non era così distaccato, così assente, io non lo tradivo. Quindi la colpa è tutta mia ma sicuramente le due cose sono collegate


 Non credi che sia "disonesto" in questa situazione (tua, sua e di coppia) isolare il tradimento dal contesto?
Significa ignorarne il valore di sintomo e dargli il valore di malattia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele
> mio marito non è così.
> E' una persona passiva. Non prende mai decisioni. Non ce lo vedo proprio a fare il pazzo.
> *Perché se è depresso non si fa curare? Devo portarlo con la forza da un dottore? Perché io mi sto facendo curare e lui no?* Io sto scavando dentro di me, sto ripercorrendo tutte le fasi della mia vita, addirittura mi stanno tornando alla mente ricordi che avevo rimosso. Almeno io uno sforzo lo sto facendo, nonostante ciò che pensate voi di me


Perché sta peggio di te e ammettere di stare male lo spaventa e lo fa stare ancor più male.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa io sono in cura per tanti motivi, non solo per quello. Credo che il tradimento in sè sia solo uno dei tanti tasselli. Io non do "la colpa" a mio marito. Però dico anche che quando lui non era così distaccato, così assente, io non lo tradivo. Quindi la colpa è tutta mia ma sicuramente le due cose sono collegate


Quintina ascolta, ti supplico, ti prego in ginocchio, NON prestare ascolto alle teorie di Persa. Tu non hai nessuna colpa. Anzi, hai solo fatto un trattamento terapeutico. E che diamine cosa siamo?
Non hai colpa...

Io ti assolvo dai tuoi peccati...
Donna molto ti è perdonato perchè molto hai amato...

Non toccatemi Quintina...
Persa...tu quoque, attacchi quintina per far soffrire me...malvagia...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, la sai la cosa più buffa? Di depresione ed affini ne so qualcosa io, ma di certo tradire perchè non si scopa perchè l'altro è depresso mi sembra andare molto contro su uno dei doveri del matrimonio.
> Sinceramente un depresso che scopre che per colpa della sua malattia la moglie lo ha messo becco per me sarebbbe forse una delle persone più pericolose da trovarsi davanti appena lo scopre.
> Quintina, donna avvisata mezza salvata, se per un calore inguinale devi poi rischiare cose brutte non so se ne valga la pena :unhappy:


Insomma finiscila.
Porta le tue corna con onore e taci.

E chi ti dice che lo scopre?

Calore inguinale? 
Ma come ti permetti di parlare così?

E che sarà mai?


----------



## Amoremio (18 Gennaio 2010)

dan,
lascialo perdere
non ne vale la pena


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credi che sia "disonesto" in questa situazione (tua, sua e di coppia) isolare il tradimento dal contesto?
> Significa ignorarne il valore di sintomo e dargli il valore di malattia.


Oh signor, ma che cazzo dici, ma figuriamoci, ma figuriamoci. Ma come parli...senti, lascia fare ai psicoterapeuti il loro mestiere, per favore.
Mamma mia, ma guarda, porco quel cane, ma guarda, lo dice perfino Henry Miller in Opus Pistorum...

Gli si guasta qualcosa nella testa di una donna quando resta troppo tempo senza...

E infatti...

Dai Cristo Santo, non rovinate a Quintina, con la morbosità, la leggerezza e la bellezza...di una piccola, innocentissima, LIBERATORIA, avventuretta...maddai...

Ma Porco Mondo, ma dai quante donne dopo i 40, insomma amano flirtare? Insomma, è anche una ricerca di conferme...

Quenty, senti, ascolta, vieni via na sera con me, sono ancora in tempo per darti tutti i 7 sacramenti...poi potrai combattere contro certi mostri...

Lo sapevo...Quenty...occhio alle Parche, alle 3 madri...quenty sono qui:
Mater suspiriorum
:incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2010)

Calore inguinale...accidenti adesso che rileggo è una definizione perfetta!!! Ho davvero molta inventiva :mexican:
Quintina, quando si è depressi si diventa quasi per forza passivi, non si va da uno specialista se non portati perchè...in un certo senso si torna ad essere come da bambini quando si è spaventati.
Tu come staresti a scoprire che avrai davanti a te degli anni di fatiche inconcepibili per tornare normale? Pensa che io da bipolare ne sono guarito con un miracolo (e non sto a dire quanto è miracoloso). JHo conosciuto M. che mi ama e mi sostiene, forse in questi mometi dovresti essere tu il sostegno di tuo marito, si vede che se anche hai fatto qualcosa non era la cosa giusta.
Purtroppo lo hai tradito, sicuramente questo segnerà il tuo rapporto, perchè tu prima o poi lo dirai a lui, ti verrà fuori in un qualche discorso oppure quando sarai arrabbiata con lui per ferirlo e allora...saranno casini.
Il tradimento sembra avere dei vantaggi, peccato che non ne ha manco uno.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Calore inguinale...accidenti adesso che rileggo è una definizione perfetta!!! Ho davvero molta inventiva :mexican:
> Quintina, quando si è depressi si diventa quasi per forza passivi, non si va da uno specialista se non portati perchè...in un certo senso si torna ad essere come da bambini quando si è spaventati.
> Tu come staresti a scoprire che avrai davanti a te degli anni di fatiche inconcepibili per tornare normale? Pensa che io da bipolare ne sono guarito con un miracolo (e non sto a dire quanto è miracoloso). JHo conosciuto M. che mi ama e mi sostiene, forse in questi mometi dovresti essere tu il sostegno di tuo marito, si vede che se anche hai fatto qualcosa non era la cosa giusta.
> Purtroppo lo hai tradito, sicuramente questo segnerà il tuo rapporto, perchè tu prima o poi lo dirai a lui, ti verrà fuori in un qualche discorso oppure quando sarai arrabbiata con lui per ferirlo e allora...saranno casini.
> Il tradimento sembra avere dei vantaggi, peccato che non ne ha manco uno.


Ma porco cane...ma la leggi? Quintina? Ma non vedi che sei accecato e stordito da sta parola tradimento?

Secondo te, la signora Quintina, non si fa in 4 per suo marito e per la sua famiglia? 
Ma figurati se glielo dirà...
Ma figurati...

In Quenty ho sempre letto un grande amore per la famiglia...

Ti è mai passato per la testa che una donna si conceda certe cose, anche per non fargliele pesare al marito? 

Cavoli una boccata d'aria no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele

guarda che stai parlando con una che entra ed esce dalla depressione da quando aveva 16 anni. So cosa vuol dire essere depressi.

E se c'è una cosa di cui sono sicura è che non dirò mai niente, neanche sotto tortura. Io sono stata troppo male quando l'ho scoperto, e non vorrei mai fare stare così male una persona a cui comunque - nonostante ciò che potete pensare voi - io voglio un mondo di bene


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele
> 
> guarda che stai parlando con una che entra ed esce dalla depressione da quando aveva 16 anni. So cosa vuol dire essere depressi.
> 
> E se c'è una cosa di cui sono sicura è che non dirò mai niente, neanche sotto tortura. Io sono stata troppo male quando l'ho scoperto, e non vorrei mai fare stare così male una persona a cui comunque - nonostante ciò che potete pensare voi - io voglio un mondo di bene


:up::up::up::up:
Almeno tu gli vuoi bene.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> E se c'è una cosa di cui sono sicura è che non dirò mai niente, neanche sotto tortura. Io sono stata troppo male quando l'ho scoperto, e non vorrei mai fare stare così male una persona a cui comunque - nonostante ciò che potete pensare voi - io voglio un mondo di bene


(Quintina, commento la frase, non la prendere come una cosa personale, è più un mio sfogo generale)

Se io ho sofferto per un determinato avvenimento evito di non creare io tale situazione in prima persona sapendo che potrei far soffrire qualcuno che amo. Vorrei capire (questo è il crucio della mia vita, come qualcuno sa quì dentro) il perchè di certi atteggiamenti, oppure mettermi l'animo in pace con 'non siamo tutti uguali'.
Adoro la frase 'patti chiari, amicizia lunga', ma molti preferiscono non parlare, o dire cose solo a metà lasciando qualcosa in sospeso, magari sapendo che l'altro interpreterà la cosa in un certo modo.
Con gli anni ho pian pianino perso la speranza per quanto riguarda l'amore, la vita di coppia, la sincerità, mi piacerebbe un giorno scoprire che ho sbagliato.
So che la vita è difficile, complicata per molti, chi più chi meno, ma non riesco a fare certe cose che per tanti è normale (e c'ho provato facendomi del male) solo per puro egoismo se non per ripicca, ,eppure vorrei esser così, di certo sarei più tranquilla e dormirei senza troppi problemi.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Gennaio 2010)

La risposta ce l'hai già, Laterza: Non siamo tutti uguali.

Tu vuoi chiarezza, poi hai anche tu le tue belle contraddizioni (la chiarezza non si trova nei rapporti senza alcun impegno).

Lui della chiarezza non sa proprio cosa farsene, è proprio la "confusione" che protegge la sua "libertà".

Sbagliatissimo e sterile rovesciare sugli altri i propri schemi di pensiero.


----------



## Daniele (19 Gennaio 2010)

Quintina, io avendo avuto 2 tradimenti alle mie due storie importanti credo di poter dire chiaramente che non voglio in nessun modo tradire, sono quasi morto dopo la seconda volta ed è un miracolo che non mi sono fatto nulla dopo l'ultimo incidente di macchina avuto sotto gli effetti degli psicofarmaci.
Io per un periodo andavo in macchina ubriaco e felice, se avessi investito qualcuno non me ne sarebbe fottuto nulla, in fin dei conti tutti mi avevano detto che la vita era una valle di lacrime e che dovevo mettermi il cuore in pace, quindi potevo benissimo essere io la causa di questa valle di lacrime per altra gente.
Se tu hai subito un tradimento non so come puoi aver radito tu stessa, anche perchè le esigenze di cui parli non sono proprio esigenze vitali se provi dell'affetto per un'altra persona, passano in secondo piano, se c'è possibilità di recuperare la persona amata da ua malattia la si recupera. Sinceramente solo se fgossi paralitico direi alla mia donna di andare a scopazzare con altri, mi arebbe male, ma sarebbe l'unica scelta possibile se le volessi bene, ma tutti gli altri casi non li considero pure, non ci sono scusanti.
Che tu sia in cura ne sono felice, ma sinceramente io so che il tuo marito scoprirà tutto, non temere, succede sempre...perchè tutti ci crediamo furbi, ma sinceramente siamo solo un branco di scemi quando lo crediamo. Pensa, io l'ho scoperto senza avere sinceri contatti con la persona, un suo atteggiamento deviante mi mise in allarme e scoprii tutto.
Auguri per la guarigione tua e di tuo marito.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, io avendo avuto 2 tradimenti alle mie due storie importanti credo di poter dire chiaramente che non voglio in nessun modo tradire, sono quasi morto dopo la seconda volta ed è un miracolo che non mi sono fatto nulla dopo l'ultimo incidente di macchina avuto sotto gli effetti degli psicofarmaci.
> Io per un periodo andavo in macchina ubriaco e felice, se avessi investito qualcuno non me ne sarebbe fottuto nulla, in fin dei conti tutti mi avevano detto che la vita era una valle di lacrime e che dovevo mettermi il cuore in pace, quindi potevo benissimo essere io la causa di questa valle di lacrime per altra gente.
> Se tu hai subito un tradimento non so come puoi aver radito tu stessa, anche perchè le esigenze di cui parli non sono proprio esigenze vitali se provi dell'affetto per un'altra persona, passano in secondo piano, se c'è possibilità di recuperare la persona amata da ua malattia la si recupera. Sinceramente solo se fgossi paralitico direi alla mia donna di andare a scopazzare con altri, mi arebbe male, ma sarebbe l'unica scelta possibile se le volessi bene, ma tutti gli altri casi non li considero pure, non ci sono scusanti.
> Che tu sia in cura ne sono felice, ma sinceramente io so che il tuo marito scoprirà tutto, non temere, succede sempre...perchè tutti ci crediamo furbi, ma sinceramente siamo solo un branco di scemi quando lo crediamo. Pensa, io l'ho scoperto senza avere sinceri contatti con la persona, un suo atteggiamento deviante mi mise in allarme e scoprii tutto.
> Auguri per la guarigione tua e di tuo marito.


Ma porco mondo, hai un esame?
Pensa a quello...
Ti dico una cosa...
Anch'io ero all'università quando finii l'unico grande amore della mia vita...
Ma non persi tempo, anzi mi gettai con accanimento nello studio...
COme dure brutta troia, ti faccio vedere io, chi è lo spiantato del cazzo...
Del resto da studente lavoratore, non potevo certo perdermi in cazzate del tipo,,,mi ha lasciato.

Pensa all'esame dai...
Che poi se va male non sia colpa del forum.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Gennaio 2010)

Ma Daniele sei uno studente? Quanti anni hai?


Ti posso dire una cosa? il mio primo marito mi cornificò con tutta la città in cui vivevamo.... comprese le amiche che frequentavano casa nostra, le fidanzate dei suoi amici, con cui andavamo a mangiare fuori, con cui andavamo in vacanza, insomma, tutto il giro di persone con cui io avevo mangiato, bevuto e dormito per quasi 8 anni.... io l'ho scoperto solo dopo che ci eravamo lasciati. E dicevo esattamente quello che dici tu: io non lo farò MAI! Poi sono stata cornificata dal mio attuale marito. E di nuovo dicevo: io non lo farò MAI! E invece ora eccomi qui. E quindi ho imparato una cosa molto semplice: MAI DIRE MAI! Le esperienze della vita ti cambiano, e cambia il tuo modo di pensare e di ragionare, quindi se fossi in te io non sarei così rigido nel dire cosa farai e non farai. Io perlomeno non lo faccio più. Non sono più sicura di niente


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Daniele sei uno studente? Quanti anni hai?
> 
> 
> Ti posso dire una cosa? il mio primo marito mi cornificò con tutta la città in cui vivevamo.... comprese le amiche che frequentavano casa nostra, le fidanzate dei suoi amici, con cui andavamo a mangiare fuori, con cui andavamo in vacanza, insomma, tutto il giro di persone con cui io avevo mangiato, bevuto e dormito per quasi 8 anni.... io l'ho scoperto solo dopo che ci eravamo lasciati. E dicevo esattamente quello che dici tu: io non lo farò MAI! Poi sono stata cornificata dal mio attuale marito. E di nuovo dicevo: io non lo farò MAI! E invece ora eccomi qui. E quindi ho imparato una cosa molto semplice: MAI DIRE MAI! Le esperienze della vita ti cambiano, e cambia il tuo modo di pensare e di ragionare, quindi se fossi in te io non sarei così rigido nel dire cosa farai e non farai. Io perlomeno non lo faccio più. Non sono più sicura di niente


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Daniele sei uno studente? Quanti anni hai?
> 
> 
> Ti posso dire una cosa? *il mio primo marito mi cornificò con tutta la città in cui vivevamo.... comprese le amiche che frequentavano casa nostra, le fidanzate dei suoi amici, con cui andavamo a mangiare fuori, con cui andavamo in vacanza, insomma, tutto il giro di persone con cui io avevo mangiato, bevuto e dormito per quasi 8 anni....* io l'ho scoperto solo dopo che ci eravamo lasciati. E dicevo esattamente quello che dici tu: io non lo farò MAI! Poi sono stata cornificata dal mio attuale marito. E di nuovo dicevo: io non lo farò MAI! E invece ora eccomi qui. E quindi ho imparato una cosa molto semplice: MAI DIRE MAI! Le esperienze della vita ti cambiano, e cambia il tuo modo di pensare e di ragionare, quindi se fossi in te io non sarei così rigido nel dire cosa farai e non farai. Io perlomeno non lo faccio più. Non sono più sicura di niente



 ... e che era un coniglio in calore perpetuo   :singleeye:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Gennaio 2010)

Beh, io ho saputo di 9 di queste, ma secondo me sono state anche di più.

Coniglio in calore perpetuo... boh... lui si definiva un "gran maschio", mi disse che non poteva tenersi tutto quel testosterone per una sola donna, che sarebbe stato uno spreco... aveva una missione da compiere, lo faceva per il bene dell'umanità, del genere femminile! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh, io ho saputo di 9 di queste, ma secondo me sono state anche di più.
> 
> Coniglio in calore perpetuo... boh... lui si definiva un "gran maschio", mi disse che non poteva tenersi tutto quel testosterone per una sola donna, che sarebbe stato uno spreco... aveva una missione da compiere, lo faceva per il bene dell'umanità, del genere femminile! :rotfl:


Ho capito  un altro benefattore dell'umanita' :rotfl:


----------



## Iris (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Beh, io ho saputo di 9 di queste, ma secondo me sono state anche di più.
> 
> Coniglio in calore perpetuo... boh... lui si definiva un "gran maschio", mi disse che non poteva tenersi tutto quel testosterone per una sola donna, che sarebbe stato uno spreco... aveva una missione da compiere, lo faceva per il bene dell'umanità, del genere femminile! :rotfl:


 
Io penso che tu sia stata sfortunata , Quintina...sicuramente il tuo primo marito non ti ha reso felice, ed il secondo, per quanto in fondo sia un brav'uomo, non è ciò che fa per te.
Ci hai confessato di soffrire di depressione. Non ho motivo di sottovalutare il tuo disagio..anzi, lo capisco...ed è giusto che tu cerchi di tirartene fuori...ma insomma...
Io non credo che tu tradisca solo per sesso. Anzi, io credo che il sesso sia un modo per tenerti vicina una persona, anche perchè la depressione in genere inibisce la sessualità, e comunque la disturba.
Ti suggerisco ancora di cercare una via d'uscita diversa.
Non pensi di meritarla?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io penso che tu sia stata sfortunata , Quintina...sicuramente il tuo primo marito non ti ha reso felice, ed il secondo, per quanto in fondo sia un brav'uomo, non è ciò che fa per te.
> Ci hai confessato di soffrire di depressione. Non ho motivo di sottovalutare il tuo disagio..anzi, lo capisco...ed è giusto che tu cerchi di tirartene fuori...ma insomma...
> Io non credo che tu tradisca solo per sesso. Anzi, io credo che il sesso sia un modo per tenerti vicina una persona, anche perchè la depressione in genere inibisce la sessualità, e comunque la disturba.
> Ti suggerisco ancora di cercare una via d'uscita diversa.
> Non pensi di meritarla?


Tu Iris, che via di uscito hai trovato?
E a conti fatti com'è questa via?


----------



## Iris (19 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu Iris, che via di uscito hai trovato?
> E a conti fatti com'è questa via?


 
Ma io non soffro di depressione!!! E sono felicemente accompagnata.

Suggerivo di non accontentarsi di quei pochi incontri clandestini (veramente pochi, almeno da quel che racconta lei)..e di provare a risolvere la questione con il marito. Non si può perennemente scindere la sfera sentimentale da quella sessuale, io credo poi che Quintina non sia il tipo...altrimenti dopo un matrimonio fallito, non si sarebbe risposata. 
Lei crede nel matrimonio, ci crede tanto da averlo contratto per ben due volte, è giusto che provi a salvarlo.
 E se non può salvare il matrimonio, che almeno salvi se stessa.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ti posso dire una cosa? il mio primo marito mi cornificò con tutta la città in cui vivevamo.... comprese le amiche che frequentavano casa nostra, le fidanzate dei suoi amici, con cui andavamo a mangiare fuori, con cui andavamo in vacanza, insomma, tutto il giro di persone con cui io avevo mangiato, bevuto e dormito per quasi 8 anni.... io l'ho scoperto solo dopo che ci eravamo lasciati. E dicevo esattamente quello che dici tu: io non lo farò MAI! Poi sono stata cornificata dal mio attuale marito. E di nuovo dicevo: io non lo farò MAI! E invece ora eccomi qui. E quindi ho imparato una cosa molto semplice: MAI DIRE MAI! Le esperienze della vita ti cambiano, e cambia il tuo modo di pensare e di ragionare, quindi se fossi in te io non sarei così rigido nel dire cosa farai e non farai. Io perlomeno non lo faccio più. Non sono più sicura di niente


Quintina mi dispiace... tutti e due i mariti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele
> mio marito non è così.
> E' una persona passiva. Non prende mai decisioni. Non ce lo vedo proprio a fare il pazzo.
> Perché se è depresso non si fa curare? Devo portarlo con la forza da un dottore? Perché io mi sto facendo curare e lui no? Io sto scavando dentro di me, sto ripercorrendo tutte le fasi della mia vita, addirittura mi stanno tornando alla mente ricordi che avevo rimosso. Almeno io uno sforzo lo sto facendo, nonostante ciò che pensate voi di me


Se è realmente depresso, una soluzione potrebbe essere l'invito di un dottore a casa. Ma sei certa che lo sia? Non vorrei che per le scelte tue, ora tutto il mondo che ti circonda, sia "malato".

Dato che ti occupi di recuperare la tua personale forza di vita, il mondo potrebbe apparire più malato di quello che realmente è. Il fatto che tu cerchi di risolvere i tuoi problemi con l'aiuto di altri, non implica che altri abbiano bisogno dello stesso aiuto.


----------



## laterzaditroppo (19 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> La risposta ce l'hai già, Laterza: Non siamo tutti uguali.
> 
> Tu vuoi chiarezza, poi hai anche tu le tue belle contraddizioni (la chiarezza non si trova nei rapporti senza alcun impegno).
> 
> ...


Se pensassi che siamo tutti uguali non avrei nessun crucio, direi solo che uno sbaglia e l'altro no.

La chiarezza può esserci in qualunque rapporto, basta voler esser chiari.

Per quanto riguarda l'ultima frase credo sia facile da dire ma poi difficile da mettere in pratica. Tutti traiamo delle conclusioni da quello che altri dicono o fanno, abbiamo dei giudizi, non è normale?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io non soffro di depressione!!! E sono felicemente accompagnata.
> 
> Suggerivo di non accontentarsi di quei pochi incontri clandestini (veramente pochi, almeno da quel che racconta lei)..e di provare a risolvere la questione con il marito. Non si può perennemente scindere la sfera sentimentale da quella sessuale, io credo poi che Quintina non sia il tipo...altrimenti dopo un matrimonio fallito, non si sarebbe risposata.
> Lei crede nel matrimonio, ci crede tanto da averlo contratto per ben due volte, è giusto che provi a salvarlo.
> E se non può salvare il matrimonio, che almeno salvi se stessa.


Ma non mi hai capito...allora tu non sei passata per certi problemi?
Tipo, chiuso una storia come il matrimonio e ripartita da zero con una nuova persona?
CHi è felice, come può capire il dolore altrui?


----------



## Daniele (20 Gennaio 2010)

si, sono ancora studente, lavoravo in passato ma ho perso il mio lavoro per colpa del mio disturbo bipolare, problema reso evidente dalla mia ex puttanella (la chiamo gentilmente così, ma quando sono in cattiva la parola diventa anche peggio), Conte, non temere, io sto nel forum quando devo riposare un poco dallo studio, se no il risultato diventa l'esatto opposto, tante cose messe in testa in poco tempo creano vuoti di memoria terribili.
Perchè io dico mai Quintina? Perchè io ho avuto la possibilità di tradire e potevo farlo senza essere beccato, visto che io esperto nel trovare tracce altrui nei computer sapevo bene cosa e come fare per muovermi. Cosa ho fatto? Non ho tradito, perchè mai farò quello che mi ha portato per 3 volte vicino alla morte per mano mia, se solo si è provato il suicidio per una sola volta questo mio punto di vista si comprende alla perfezione.
Io se voglio bene una persona non le faccio del male, finchè sto con essa io le devo la mia fedeltà, non è un peso, il momento che lo divenisse, andrei per altri lidi lasciando però quello precedente.
Quntina, io quando ho avuto l'occasione di tradire sono stato molto tentato visto che ero già stato tradito, era come un senso di rivalsa, ma pensandoci bene sono una persona troppo superiore a quelle inezie. Pensaci anche tu, forse sei meno debole di quanto credi.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> si, sono ancora studente, lavoravo in passato ma ho perso il mio lavoro per colpa del mio disturbo bipolare, problema reso evidente dalla mia ex puttanella (la chiamo gentilmente così, ma quando sono in cattiva la parola diventa anche peggio), Conte, non temere, io sto nel forum quando devo riposare un poco dallo studio, se no il risultato diventa l'esatto opposto, tante cose messe in testa in poco tempo creano vuoti di memoria terribili.
> Perchè io dico mai Quintina? Perchè io ho avuto la possibilità di tradire e potevo farlo senza essere beccato, visto che io esperto nel trovare tracce altrui nei computer sapevo bene cosa e come fare per muovermi. Cosa ho fatto? Non ho tradito, perchè mai farò quello che mi ha portato per 3 volte vicino alla morte per mano mia, se solo si è provato il suicidio per una sola volta questo mio punto di vista si comprende alla perfezione.
> Io se voglio bene una persona non le faccio del male, finchè sto con essa io le devo la mia fedeltà, non è un peso, il momento che lo divenisse, andrei per altri lidi lasciando però quello precedente.
> Quntina, io quando ho avuto l'occasione di tradire sono stato molto tentato visto che ero già stato tradito, era come un senso di rivalsa, ma pensandoci bene sono una persona troppo superiore a quelle inezie. Pensaci anche tu, forse sei meno debole di quanto credi.


Ma Daniele, spiegami con tue parole, che cosa è per te il tradimento.
Non riesco a capire come questa cosa inneschi in te una ferocia totale.
Sembra, che tu, abilissimo nel controllare la vita altrui, ti senta come gabbato. Maledetta me l'hai fatta sotto il naso.

Non riesco a capirti...

Ascolta, il nonno qua.
Se una donna è nel tuo cuore, come fai a tradire i suoi sentimenti?

Un conto è come dire, eh vabbè sono scivolato una sera con una, il giorno dopo me ne sono dimenticato, un conto è stare con una persona quando nel frattempo ami un'altra.

Se io voglio "uccidere" mia moglie, non le devo dire, " Cosa credi? Io alla tua faccia mi sono fatto questa e quella"...perchè lei mi risponderebbe: " "Figuriamoci, questo è il minimo che una donna possa aspettarsi da te!"...

Se voglio ucciderla basta che le dica..." Ehi, guarda che mi sono messo con te, mi sono sposato con te, ma ti giuro, che è da una vita che amo un'altra!".

Daniele, l'altra l'ho solo amata sai? In silenzio, senza vederla nè incontrarla mai. Appunto perchè ero sposato.

Stai sicuro che se lancio questa mina...

Non mi piace come tu parli della tua ex...
Finchè ti ha voluto bene...allora non era solo una puttanella...eh?


----------



## wonderdog (20 Gennaio 2010)

oh! Incomincio a divertirmi !:mexican::mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Gennaio 2010)

wonderdog ha detto:


> oh! Incomincio a divertirmi !:mexican::mexican:


Beh era ora...altrimenti il forum...è na lagna.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Gennaio 2010)

*quando vuoi...*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh era ora...altrimenti il forum...è na lagna.


La porta è sempre aperta quindi quando vuoi...ce ne faremo una ragione! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La porta è sempre aperta quindi quando vuoi...ce ne faremo una ragione! :up:


Come sei permaloso...
Non ho mai capito perchè ti sto così tanto sulle balle...
Mi dici cosa ti ho fatto?
Solo cn me hai certi atteggiamenti...
Spero tu agisca a mente libera e non condizionato da altri...

Mi pare di aver cercato di dare anche un apporto costruttivo al forum...

Perchè con me cerchi sempre di giocare al tiro al piccione?

Non voglio farti ombra...
Gli altri membri del governo non mi trattano così...

Sia Giovanni e Bruja sono sempre molto gentili con me...


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2010)

Quel che è patetitico di te princeton, è che vuoi far passare per aperta una mentalità, la tua, che più provinciale e chiusa non si potrebbe.
Mi chiedo come puoi permetterti di attaccare Persa (se fossi in lei ti avrei già mandato a vaffa..) e dire a me che non posso capire certe situazioni, perchè non ho sofferto...
Ma che ne sai? 

Sei di mentalità così ristretta e maschilista e superficiale da considerare una scopata fuori casa come la panacea di ogni male, e non rinvenire invece in certi comportamenti una disperazione assoluta.

Mi chiedo se ci sei o ci fai. Spero la seconda, perchè nella mia cerchia di conoscenze, persone come te, non ne conosco.
Senza offesa, esci dal tuo ambiente. Io credo che tu viva veramente in un ambiente un pò troppo angusto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quel che è patetitico di te princeton, è che vuoi far passare per aperta una mentalità, la tua, che più provinciale e chiusa non si potrebbe.
> Mi chiedo come puoi permetterti di attaccare Persa (se fossi in lei ti avrei già mandato a vaffa..) e dire a me che non posso capire certe situazioni, perchè non ho sofferto...
> Ma che ne sai?
> 
> ...


Ovvio che ci faccio...
Sai Iris, ciò che sono, eheheheehehe...
Le donne lo intuiscono...
Tu sei forse un po' miope e piena di pregiudizi.

Io dico solo...che ne sai tu di depressioni? 
O di cosa passa QUintina?

Chi è sano sa sempre come curare i malati...

Io ho solo capito che chi ha veramente sofferto tanto, incontra e vede il dolore altrui. E sa come affrontarlo e non certo con certe paroline di circostanza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quel che è patetitico di te princeton, è che vuoi far passare per aperta una mentalità, la tua, che più provinciale e chiusa non si potrebbe.
> Mi chiedo come puoi permetterti di attaccare Persa (se fossi in lei ti avrei già mandato a vaffa..) e dire a me che non posso capire certe situazioni, perchè non ho sofferto...
> Ma che ne sai?
> 
> ...


 Il personaggio c'è...


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il personaggio c'è...


Eh già...un "soggetto" proprio:mexican:.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Eh già...un "soggetto" proprio:mexican:.


Sono solo una porta.
Coloro che hanno le chiavi, aprono ed entrano.
Le altre restano fuori.
Assomiglio a Faust,
non a Don Giovanni.

E logico, non una parola, su coloro che sono entrate.

Che non si pensi che io sia così stronzo da lanciare messaggi trasversali sul forum.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quel che è patetitico di te princeton, è che vuoi far passare per aperta una mentalità, la tua, che più provinciale e chiusa non si potrebbe.
> Mi chiedo come puoi permetterti di attaccare Persa (se fossi in lei ti avrei già mandato a vaffa..) e dire a me che non posso capire certe situazioni, perchè non ho sofferto...
> Ma che ne sai?
> 
> ...


Iris, tu torna in convento, che il nostro posto è la, che ne sappiamo noi della vita vera:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, tu torna in convento, che il nostro posto è la, che ne sappiamo noi della vita vera:mexican:


 Vengo anch'io...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vengo anch'io...


Eppure sapete bene che alla fine quelli che vi possono salvare sono solo gli uomini come me. Ma finchè state in convento nulla vi può accadere.

Quando sarete crocifisse...

Vediamo chi vi tira giù.


----------



## Iris (21 Gennaio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La porta è sempre aperta quindi quando vuoi...ce ne faremo una ragione! :up:


sappiamo soffrire in silenzio.:mexican:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2010)

9 film porno in un mese. E con me niente. Non è anche questo un tradimento?


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> 9 film porno in un mese. E con me niente. Non è anche questo un tradimento?


No, è un tuo modo di voler vedere la cosa per metterti la coscienza in pace, non è un tradimento è solo scemo oppure mi sa che dovresti rivedere un poco la tua sicurezza di te a letto, ti dico questo perchè la mia prima ragazza era certa di essere una bomba...ma solo lei ci credeva!


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> 9 film porno in un mese. E con me niente. Non è anche questo un tradimento?


Ma te lo ha detto lui? O almeno ne avete parlato?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2010)

bolletta di Sky. 
Lui non vuole parlarne.

Daniele... guarda io con te mi trattengo e non ti rispondo neanche perché si capisce che hai sofferto, però non sei molto equilibrato nelle cose che dici.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> bolletta di Sky.
> Lui non vuole parlarne.


Ok, capito. Però cercherei di approfondire questa cosa, sintomo di un malessere sicuramente. Niente sesso con te e poi i film porno... Sì per me è comunque un tradimento, soprattutto è un tradimento il NON volerne parlare.


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2010)

*Badessa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vengo anch'io...



Hemm...
Come vi devo considerare, converse, postulanti o sorelle laiche... perché come novizie avrei delle difficoltà oggettive...:up:

Badessa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hemm...
> Come vi devo considerare, converse, postulanti o sorelle laiche... perché come novizie avrei delle difficoltà oggettive...:up:
> 
> Badessa


 Come minimo aspiro a un ruolo di vice badessa... :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> 9 film porno in un mese. E con me niente. Non è anche questo un tradimento?


Potresti considerarlo un tradimento soprattutto perché è un mezzo per evadere dalla coppia.
Non credo però che tu debba sentirti tradita, ma piuttosto esclusa dalle sue problematiche che vive con estremi dolore e vergogna.
Certamente lui ha problemi grossi e cerca una "soluzione" in immagini o situazioni iper eccitanti (secondo lui).
A questo punto non so se si debbano considerare i suoi problemi effetto della depressione o se la sua depressione derivata dai suoi problemi sessuali.


----------



## Bruja (22 Gennaio 2010)

*........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti considerarlo un tradimento soprattutto perché è un mezzo per evadere dalla coppia.
> Non credo però che tu debba sentirti tradita, ma piuttosto esclusa dalle sue problematiche che vive con estremi dolore e vergogna.
> Certamente lui ha problemi grossi e cerca una "soluzione" in immagini o situazioni iper eccitanti (secondo lui).
> A questo punto non so se si debbano considerare i suoi problemi effetto della depressione o se la sua depressione derivata dai suoi problemi sessuali.


Credo sia una interpretazione veritiera... entro certi limiti il voyeurismo maschile é nella norma, lo stesso senso oggettivo della bellezza estetica femminile ne é motore, ma é certo che se poi si accompagna ad una nullità sessuale di coppia... esiste un problema di coppia probabilmente a causa unilaterale!!!
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> bolletta di Sky.
> Lui non vuole parlarne.
> 
> .......


scusa ma, con tutte le palle che ci fanno sulla privacy,
sky mette sulla bolletta che in quella certa utenza ci si ammazza di pornazzi?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potresti considerarlo un tradimento soprattutto perché è un mezzo per evadere dalla coppia.
> Non credo però che tu debba sentirti tradita, ma piuttosto esclusa dalle sue *problematiche che vive con estremi dolore e vergogna*.
> Certamente lui ha problemi grossi e cerca una "soluzione" in immagini o situazioni iper eccitanti (secondo lui).
> A questo punto non so se si debbano considerare i suoi problemi effetto della depressione o se la sua depressione derivata dai suoi problemi sessuali.


quoto questo

ma non potrebbe anche essere del tipo che non coinvolge la moglie in certe cose che lo eccitano perchè "la moglie è un'altra cosa"
soprattutto perchè, se è anche insicuro della prestazione, l'esito infausto gli si ritorcerebbe pesantemente contro a livello psicologico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto questo
> 
> ma non potrebbe anche essere del tipo che non coinvolge la moglie in certe cose che lo eccitano perchè "la moglie è un'altra cosa"
> soprattutto perchè, se è anche insicuro della prestazione, l'esito infausto gli si ritorcerebbe pesantemente contro a livello psicologico?


A occhio Quintina non si sotrarrebbe a un coinvolgimento... credo che non si debba immaginare, come giustamente sottolinei, che tali visioni solitarie portino necessariamente un esito soddisfacente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa ma, con tutte le palle che ci fanno sulla privacy,
> sky mette sulla bolletta che in quella certa utenza ci si ammazza di pornazzi?


 
c'è scritto "altri eventi"

se sono film "normali" mettono il titolo, idem per cose di sport


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A occhio Quintina non si sotrarrebbe a un coinvolgimento... credo che non si debba immaginare, come giustamente sottolinei, che tali visioni solitarie portino necessariamente un esito soddisfacente.


 
 beh... non so che dirvi... non è che non prova a fare certe cose, non prova proprio a fare niente di niente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> beh... non so che dirvi... non è che non prova a fare certe cose, non prova proprio a fare niente di niente


 Appunto... non credere che da solo invece ...probabilmente è la stessa cosa...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto... non credere che da solo invece ...probabilmente è la stessa cosa...


Beh però tutti quei film a qualcosa serviranno eh...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Beh però tutti quei film a qualcosa serviranno eh...


 Un tentativo...?


----------



## Iris (22 Gennaio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> 9 film porno in un mese. E con me niente. Non è anche questo un tradimento?


No. E' il segno di un disagio. DEVI andare a fondo alla questione.


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un tentativo...?


Un modo per eliminare l'ansia, senza coinvolgimenti. Situazione molto complessa. Senza l'aiuto di uno specialista credo sia difficile uscirne, ma dovrebbe essere lui a richiederlo l'aiuto.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A occhio Quintina non si sotrarrebbe a un coinvolgimento... credo che non si debba immaginare, come giustamente sottolinei, che tali visioni solitarie portino necessariamente un esito soddisfacente.


nell'ipotesi che faccio io, il problema di lui sarebbe interno a lui stesso
il fatto che in realtà lei non si sottrarrebbe probabilmente lui non lo contempla, cioè non fa parte della sua realtà


----------



## Daniele (22 Gennaio 2010)

Quintina, tu pui offenderti delle mie parole, ma alla fine ho vissuto alcune cosette che mi hanno fatto intendere tanto. Tu scarichi su di lui i problemi, ma sinceramente che aiuto gli stai dando? Io mi sono chiuso in me in passato e per uscirne mi hanno dovuto tirare fuori a fatica, ci hanno messo mesi, quindi adesso puoi decidere se ti interessa di tuo marito e tirarlo fuori da questo male.
Se è depresso è malato come una qualsiasi persona affetta da un male grave e pensa un poco, meno ne sei consapevole meno soffri e più difficile si guarisce, se avesse una malattia grave che non gli consentisse di fare sesso per te sarebbe la stessa cosa? Non penso eppure dovrebbe. Vuoi sistemare le cose? Allora fallo ma sappi che lu sinceramente ha seri problemi, molto seri e se vuoi stare al suo fianco devi fare qualcosa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2010)

*Quintina*

Ma che diamine ma sentitele...
Si permettono di parlare del porno...
Che tempi, che malcostume.

Rauss, pussa via...
Sono cose da UOMINI. Ok?

Quintina parlo io che ste cose le so.

La pornografia è per tanti uomini uno strumento per accendere la fantasia. Ossia fai conto che sia come quando da bambino leggevi le storie di Tom Sawier o i ragazzi della Via Pal. Parti con la testa e ti immagini di essere là con loro.

Così tu vedi Rocco Siffredi alla carica e ti immagini di essere lì al posto suo, e puoi perfino sognare che una o più delle attrici siano in realtà donne che conosci.

Fantastico quando la pornografia viene condivisa in coppia...essa è molto disinibente...per far capire magari all'altro cosa ci piace o cosa si desidera e magari non si ha il coraggio di ammettere.

Ovvio bisogna saperla usare, mica puoi usarla dicendo...ehi...carampana...i tuoi bocchini fanno cagare, guarda qua...

So che essa è noiosa per le donne...perchè molto insistente e ripetitiva...oramai è addirittura un saggio di fisiologia di apparati genitali...

Senti Quintina, io  so che ci tieni a tuo marito.
Ti consiglio con molto tatto e tenerezza di metterti lì con lui e di guardare assieme e finchè guardi, chiedere a lui, che cosa rappresenta questa cosa per lui. Magari potrebbe perfino dirti che lui vorrebbe essere come i pornodivi per riuscire a fare sesso.

Quintina anche noi uomini abbiamo certi problemi.
Se lui è depresso e guardandosi allo specchio si trova non appetibile, pensa che anche tu non lo trovi così. E allora non ce la fa.

Te lo dico col cuore in mano.
Perchè io mi sono sempre visto come il peggiore degli amanti.

Caspita tanti dicono che loro fanno questo, loro fanno quell'altro...loro ce l'hanno così loro colà...

Infine quello che a me ha dato autostima...è quando tutto confuso e timiduccio andavo per sotto e chiedevo a loro...le donne...sii crudele...dai...almeno un sei meno meno meno...me lo dai?

E loro mi hanno sempre dato un voto più alto...
Ciò a uno come me riempie il cuore di gioia.

E non dico altro, perchè le lacrime mi scendono dal volto.


----------



## giobbe (22 Gennaio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Appunto... non credere che da solo invece ...probabilmente è la stessa cosa...


	 	 Secondo me quando è  solo davanti alla TV va tutto liscio.
 Sente la mancanza del sesso ma non vuole praticarlo con Quintina.
 C'è un muro tra loro, manca il dialogo e la complicità.
 Il sesso in una coppia dovrebbe essere la ciliegina in cima alla torta.
 Se non c'è stima reciproca diventa un'inutile ginnastica poco attraente.
 Quintina dovrebbe ricominciare dal dialogo con il marito per cercare di salvare il suo matrimonio.
 Il sesso sarà la naturale conseguenza di un amore ritrovato.


----------



## giobbe (22 Gennaio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, tu pui offenderti delle mie parole, ma alla fine ho vissuto alcune cosette che mi hanno fatto intendere tanto. Tu scarichi su di lui i problemi, ma sinceramente che aiuto gli stai dando? Io mi sono chiuso in me in passato e per uscirne mi hanno dovuto tirare fuori a fatica, ci hanno messo mesi, quindi adesso puoi decidere se ti interessa di tuo marito e tirarlo fuori da questo male.
> Se è depresso è malato come una qualsiasi persona affetta da un male grave e pensa un poco, meno ne sei consapevole meno soffri e più difficile si guarisce, se avesse una malattia grave che non gli consentisse di fare sesso per te sarebbe la stessa cosa? Non penso eppure dovrebbe. Vuoi sistemare le cose? Allora fallo ma sappi che lu sinceramente ha seri problemi, molto seri e se vuoi stare al suo fianco devi fare qualcosa.


Quoto Daniele.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me quando è solo davanti alla TV va tutto liscio.
> Sente la mancanza del sesso ma non vuole praticarlo con Quintina.
> C'è un muro tra loro, manca il dialogo e la complicità.
> Il sesso in una coppia dovrebbe essere la ciliegina in cima alla torta.
> ...


Sbagliato.
Questi luoghi comuni.
E la torta che sarebbe?
Na merda spussolenta?

Il sesso è una fantastica torta.

Giobbe...perchè parli da uomo? 
Se per me...alcuni rifiuti sono sufficenti a far si che non cercherò mai più mia moglie futura ex, per sesso, figuriamoci per una donna.

Giobbe...
Una donna HA BISOGNO di sentirsi cercata e desiderata...ok?

Non parte sennò...


----------



## MK (22 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una donna HA BISOGNO di sentirsi cercata e desiderata...ok?
> 
> Non parte sennò...


Sì ma ha ragione anche Giobbe, senza stima reciproca diventa un'inutile ginnastica. Anche se sull'amore ritrovato avrei qualche dubbio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sei permaloso...
> Non ho mai capito perchè ti sto così tanto sulle balle...
> Mi dici cosa ti ho fatto?
> Solo cn me hai certi atteggiamenti...
> ...


 :mummia:


----------



## pippazzo (23 Gennaio 2010)

laterzaditroppo ha detto:


> C'e' qualcuno che può darmi qualche delucidazione su questo comportamento?
> Se c'è qualcuno che si ritiene uno di loro e ne vuole parlare io sarei interessata ad ascoltare senza giudicare, ma sicuramente farei molte domande: è più forte di me, voglio capire.


Il traditore seriale (se trattasi di comportamento persistente negli anni), è un malato. Cerca fuori compensazioni al suo disagio. La coppia non c'entra nulla. Farebbe le corna a chiunque, a prescindere.
Bisogna solo starne alla larga.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Il traditore seriale (se trattasi di comportamento persistente negli anni), è un malato. Cerca fuori compensazioni al suo disagio. La coppia non c'entra nulla. Farebbe le corna a chiunque, a prescindere.
> Bisogna solo starne alla larga.


Ah ora capisco il deserto intorno a me:carneval:


----------



## Amarax (24 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì ma ha ragione anche Giobbe, senza stima reciproca diventa un'inutile ginnastica. Anche se sull'amore ritrovato avrei qualche dubbio.



Soprattutto se lo ritrova solo uno :mrgreen:


----------



## Amarax (24 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Sì ma ha ragione anche Giobbe, senza stima reciproca diventa un'inutile ginnastica. Anche se sull'amore ritrovato avrei qualche dubbio.



Se non si è in due a cercare  di capire, non si ritrova niente .
E la ginnastica? da camera?? fa ...allenamento :sonar:


----------



## laterzaditroppo (24 Gennaio 2010)

pippazzo ha detto:


> Il traditore seriale (se trattasi di comportamento persistente negli anni), è un malato. Cerca fuori compensazioni al suo disagio. La coppia non c'entra nulla. Farebbe le corna a chiunque, a prescindere.
> Bisogna solo starne alla larga.


Peccato che non hanno la scritta TS sulla fronte così da riconoscerli.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotflddio,  le coincidenze a volte sono incredibili :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: so che se non mi spiego voi non la capirete mai ... dopo aver scritto la prima riga ho letto TS e pensato che è esattamente da dove viene chi considero un traditore seriale: ironico, no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ora capisco il deserto intorno a me:carneval:


Ma tu non sei malato...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ma tu non sei malato...


Si ma stanno alla larga:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------

